# Mage: The Awakening PbP - Nemesis



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

_Monday, August 28th, 2006_

It is approaching the evening time, things have settled down and last Daniel heard from the Galactic Order, Asimov had put aside his research for now until he felt he was better prepared to handle the consequences.  But the main buzz in the Consilium, was a formal meeting this Friday with the Hierarch and the whole of the community for some important business, possibly having to do with the Boston Consilium.

Supposedly a Herald from Boston was in town to deliver some news.  Or he was supposed to arrive soon, the rumors were not clear on that point.

*Daniel*

[sblock]Starbuck would really like Daniel to impress upon Thessaly the freedom and progressive elements that the Free Council could offer to the young apostate.  She thinks it would be a major boon to have Thessaly apart of the order.[/sblock]

_It is about four in the evening, I leave it to the players to decide what they are doing, and for Morrigan to decide what her more permanent living arrangements will be.  And no the mages have not found any other secret hiding places in the Monkey’s Paw._


----------



## Aenion (Oct 4, 2006)

Morrigan spent most of the day exploring the small town on foot, by two in the afternoon she'd found her way back to the bookstore, stopping for a smoke and coffee across the street before offering to lend a helping hand in the bookstore. The news of a Herald being in town had her wondering whether this town was as sleepy as it looked.

"Do you guys know where I could rent a flat or a studio? I'm staying at the Lucky Star right now, but it looks like I will need a more permanent residence. Besides it doesn't seem like that Star has had much luck lately," she asks eventually, poring over the adds in the newspaper.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 4, 2006)

"Well," Thessaly comments from behind the counter where she's doing some ordering. "You could stay in my place. It has an extra room that I have no idea what to do with. If it's just until you get a place of your own, I wouldn't ask for anything. If you wanted to stay long term, I'm sure we could agree on some kind of monthly rent thingie."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 4, 2006)

Thessaly minds the store when a FedEx delivery woman walks into the office, her truck parked out front.  She walks up to the counter and smiles mechanically, “I got a package here for an Allison Larkspur?” 

The package is not small but a box about the size of perhaps a large coffee table book or the like.  The delivery woman places it on the counter.  “I just need a signature,” she smacks a stick of bubblegum.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2006)

"That's me," she answers and scoops a pen up off the counter. Before she signs she takes a look at the package, looking for a return address to see where it came from.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "That's me," she answers and scoops a pen up off the counter. Before she signs she takes a look at the package, looking for a return address to see where it came from.



The return address is for the Red Rose Society, a humanitarian group based out of James Cove that hosts galas and balls to raise money for inner city youths.  They have a historical estate in town as their head quarters; also where they host their lavish balls.  They have members all across the state.

The delivery woman smacks her gum once more.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2006)

"Huh! Never got anything from them before...sorry, signature. Right." She scrawls her name in the space on her pad...almost writing Thessaly before mentally correcting herself.

"Thanks!"

She starts opening the package eagerly, already curious as to what it is.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Huh! Never got anything from them before...sorry, signature. Right." She scrawls her name in the space on her pad...almost writing Thessaly before mentally correcting herself.
> 
> "Thanks!"
> 
> She starts opening the package eagerly, already curious as to what it is.



The delivery lady smiles and nods leaving, “Have a god day ma’am.”

Thessaly opens the package and finds a letter taped to a white box.  The box is also taped shut, but opens easily.  Inside the box is a white mask with crimson lips and crimson colored eyes.  The letter is written in delicate script.

*The Letter*

_Thessaly,

I cordially invite you to the Red Rose Society Annual Masquerade Ball, held at the Bancroft Manor at 8 PM on September 1st, 2006.  Please accept this mask as a gift on behalf of myself and the Red Rose Society and I pray that you will accept this humble invitation as my guest of honor.

Sincerely,

Shishi_


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2006)

*The Mask*


----------



## Aenion (Oct 5, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Well," Thessaly comments from behind the counter where she's doing some ordering. "You could stay in my place. It has an extra room that I have no idea what to do with. If it's just until you get a place of your own, I wouldn't ask for anything. If you wanted to stay long term, I'm sure we could agree on some kind of monthly rent thingie."




"Thank you, that would be perfect," Morrigan replies, looking up from her newspaper, "Of course I'm willing to pay rent, it's the least I can do. I'll keep looking for a place of my own, but we'll see how things turn out," she checks her empty cup of coffee and gets up, "Can I get you something?"

She returns from the kitchen with a fresh cup of coffee just as the fedex woman leaves, seeing the mask she curiously raises an a pale white eyebrow, but doesn't say anything.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 5, 2006)

"Huh? Oh, no...thanks." Thessaly smiles at her, then looks back at the mask. "Do you know anything about this 'Red Rose Society' thing? Are they..."

She looks around hastily and lowers her voice.

"...you know...Awakened? Because this feels a little weird to me. And I'm used to weird things happening too. Plus, this mask is pretty, but sort of creepy too. Don't you think?"

Thessaly waves a hand at it, reluctant to touch it.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 5, 2006)

Daniel has just finished dusting the shelves, and carries back the small ladder he had to use. He has also managed to find another copy of the booklet on dreams Winnie gave him, and puts it away for Cymbeline. He looks at the mask with a surprised look, so he peeks at the letter that came with it. At the "Dear  Thessaly" he rolls his eyes.

"Tess, dear, it looks to me you may soon be at the center of a bidding war. Starbuck would like me to insist and show you all the perks and finer points of being a Libertine. Which I'd rather not do. I'm no door-to-door seller, as belief and philosophy are not things you can buy. I value the freedom to follow one's own path, and I don't believe the world to be a place of utter darkness, with mere, flickering candles lighting scraps of a lost road. Those were, and still are,  my main reasons for choosing the Free Council. But I'd want you to find your own reasons and your own path, rather than follow mine. I'll help you any way I can. But I digress.
I wouldn't be suprised to find out that this mask conceals an invitation to meet and eventually join the Guardians of the Veil. I wonder how many more offers of this kind you're going to receive. Maybe it is time for you to decide."

_And if the Guardians of the Veil are involved, it won't hurt to check._
Daniel activates the Eye of the Magus rote, and opens his spiritual third eye to give the mask a good look.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2006)

_Daniel activates the rote with 8dice and gets 1 success.  He scrutinizes the mask with 3 successes an Intelligence + Occult check._

Daniel opens his third eye to the Supernal and can see nothing.  The mask is devoid of all resonance.  Wiped clean it, the mask seems sterile.  Simply put there is no resonance to it, and it seems ordinary if devoid of any connection to anything.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 5, 2006)

"Hehe. You should see it. They cut every single strand of resonance about it. How much more secretive can you get?"


----------



## Aenion (Oct 5, 2006)

_Not a salesman?_ Morrigan rolls her eyes, hiding it by taking a sip from her cup, as Daniel explains why he won't try to convert Thess, _Quite the promotional speech... I hope Krishna didn't sent me here to recruit her. She's hardly Arrow material. She just doesn't have the right mindset. Good luck to the Guardians in that regard._

"The Guardians of the Veil were my first guess as well. It has a certain beauty," she studies the mask, attuning herself to the Sight beyond Life, welcoming the paleness and the sense of inevitability it casts on her surroundings, "You should choose carefully, accept this invitation and find out what they have to say."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 5, 2006)

_Morrigan rolls 8 dice on her rote and gets 2 successes.  She gets 2 successes on 5 dice to unveil resonance._

Morrigan can see that just like Daniel said there is not touch upon it.  It is clean of death, devoid of the absence of death, of any touch of the supernal upon it.  Outside Officer Brady’s patrol car passes along the main avenue.  Across the street students congregate at the coffee shop.

A young girl is skating down the sidewalk, passing in front of the windows of the Monkey’s Paw.  It is cloudy outside and a breeze from the ocean gives the trees that line the main street a gentle sway to them.

_Reflexive Wits + Composure roll for Daniel, he gets 1 success on 5 dice._

Daniel notices outside the window a young man, is looking at the store.  He wears a loose jacket over faded blue t-shirt with ragged jeans.  His skin is tanned and from he can see long curly hair, but cannot make out facial features.

Has he seen this youth before?  For moment it seems as if perhaps there eyes meet and then the young man turns and walks away.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 6, 2006)

Thessaly gingerly touches the mask with a fingertip and traces along its smooth contour.

"You're right. I guess I'd better start thinking about how I want to fit into this whole...mage culture. It just feels so new. I feel like I'm just barely scratching the surface of magic in general, and now...but then again, an Order would be able to teach me more..."

She seems to warm to the idea at that notion.

"It'll be hard to decide though. It seems to me, from what Daniel's said, that all the Orders have vital roles in things." She sighs. "I need a list or something. What do these 'guardians' do again?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 7, 2006)

*Eight months ago…*

“Perhaps it is time to let others carry the fight, Gawain,” Winnie replies sipping her sweet tea.  The room was quiet and it was just the two of them in her study.  The man that sat across from her was in his late thirties, early forties perhaps.  He was well dressed, with a handsome rugged face, going gray just behind the ears.

Gawain replies, “Winnie, I suppose you think I should just impose myself into seclusion like yourself?”

“Don’t be silly Gawain, but you are only tempting fate, two of your friends are dead.  Is it really worth it?” Winnie replies cocking her head slightly.

“It must not fall back into their hands, the fight is *that* important.  Winnie you of all people know how important this is to me.  I have dedicated much of my life to this pursuit.  If the legend is true…” Gawain sighs between healthy gulps a hot cup of coffee.

“If it is true, just like if Atlantis is true… legends become facts and facts become legends.  I assure you Gawain you go down this path and you will suffer, but then you’re an enchanter, you already know what your future will bring,” Winnie smiles.

“You are always astute, Winnie.  But I believe that I should not stay long… no that won’t do,” he puts the cup down.  Gawain smiles standing.  

Winnie sips her tea, “Leaving so soon, Gawain, we rarely catch up anymore.  I always enjoy your stories.”

“You only enjoy the stories that we shared together,” he kisses her forehead, “but I should be going.”

Winnie shakes her head with a mirthful smile, but her eyes showed worry.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 9, 2006)

"The Guardians..." Morrigan thinks for a moment, taking another sip from her coffee, "The Guardians hide the Supernal from the Sleepers and are willing to go very far in that. They are trying to protect the Sleepers and us from the Supernal."

"While the Guardians protect us from the unseen threats, we from the Adamantine Arrow prefer to take more direct action," she says, "We believe in dedicating our life to duty and protection. We live to protect other mages and the secrets of the Supernal from those who would abuse them."

"The ones we seem forced to protect most are the Mysterium, they are the ones who discover and study the secrets we protect ... and don't always take a look before rushing headlong for the price," she jokes.

"The Silver Ladder are politicians I guess, although you will find those in almost any order," she smiles her thin smile, "They are trying to rebuild the power and glory of Atlantis by giving Sleepers that little extra nudge they need to see the real world."

"I'll leave the Free Council to Daniel. I'll just say that last night was quite typical for them," she shrugs.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 9, 2006)

Thessaly considers that, and asks, "It sounds to me like the Guardians of the Veil and the Silver Ladder would be in almost direct opposition to each other. One trying to keep things secret, the other trying to get normal people to Awaken. How does that resolve itself?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 10, 2006)

"It doesn't. That's why the Orders are so bitter with each other. They're men and women with incredible power and amazing wisdom, but that spent centuries, if not millennia, focusing on the little things that make us different instead of the big things that makes us alike."

"There are many things that I think are interesting and admirable in all the Orders' philosophies. I've come to think that each of them is necessary, even if they all despise the others, and think they are right while all the others are wrong.
The Arrows live a life of service, discipline, dedication, and often sacrifice, and I don't think they get often the praise they deserve.
The Guardians too sacrifice much, and take on a most unpleasant and difficult duty. It's easy to get  annoyed when they overstep, and be assured that they do, but wouldn't things be worse if their vigilance were lax?
The Ladder thinks their responsibility to bring back the light to the world, and I hold in great value the efforts they take to this end. I would hold them in even greater esteem if they didn't take so much pride in that.
The mystagogues are fascinating, as they commit themselves completely to their love of knowledge, and are brave enough to delve deeper than anyone else. Perhaps inevitably, this makes them so fond of their findings that they are loath to share them.
We, the libertines, stand at the outer edge of them all, as living reminders to all the mages that there are also other ways, and that not all blessings are poured on the awakened. We look for the rare gold nugget in the gravel, for the rare truth that sneaks through the Lie, and that bears so much satisfaction if you can find it. I often said, though my fellow members don't like it, that we are scavengers. Freedom comes at a price."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 12, 2006)

"I agree all the orders have their place, though sometimes they need to be reminded of the duties that come with it," Morrigan adds, "The Arrow believes in action and discipline. We don't believe in wasting time trivial matters that might yield a result. We adapt and overcome as the need arises. That's why it's sometimes almost painful to watch other orders squander precious resources and talent on trivial things," she glances at Daniel with the Star Wars incident in mind, "Yet I have to admit that sometimes they do manage to find something useful."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 12, 2006)

"Besides, who's to say what's squandering and what's trivial?" Thessaly agrees. "It seems like where magi'c involved, it'd be hard to tell unless you were very familiar with what they were trying to do..."

She "As for me...I think it's too important a choice to make lightly. Probably best if I meet with the ones that invite me, and seek out the ones that don't before I commit." 

Thessaly picks up the mask and turns it this way and that. "Starting with these guys I guess." She looks up with a little alarm. "You two are coming too, right?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 13, 2006)

"I'm afraid we're not invited. Would you like us with you anyway? They might not like it."

And to answer Morrigan "I think every starting point is trivial. You should judge it by where it leads you."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 14, 2006)

_Moving on…_

The mages are in the midst of their semi deep conversation when the door opens and in walks Cymbeline.  She smiles waving, “Hi… Allison, Daniel… I hope I am not bothering you guys, I was in the neighborhood and wanted to see if you guys wanted to grab a coffee or something?”


----------



## Aenion (Oct 14, 2006)

"You are quite right," Morrigan assures her, "And since it's my duty to protect you, it looks like I will be forced to go to this party as well," she adds sounding almost reluctant, she smiles a bit more openly as she continues, "Of course I'd love to, if we can get us an invitation that is..."

She greets the newcomer with a slight nod, reflexively attuning herself to the sight of death to measure the weight of death on the girl's soul.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 14, 2006)

"Bell!" Allison exclaims happily. "It's great to see you! And sure, a coffee sounds good. There's a good place just a few shops down from here." She turns to look at Daniel and Morrigan. "What do you guys think....oh!"

She pulls Morrigan's sleeve. "Bell, this is a friend of mine, Morrigan. Morrigan, this is a new friend, Bell. She's just arrived in town for the school year."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 14, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Bell!" Allison exclaims happily. "It's great to see you! And sure, a coffee sounds good. There's a good place just a few shops down from here." She turns to look at Daniel and Morrigan. "What do you guys think....oh!"
> 
> She pulls Morrigan's sleeve. "Bell, this is a friend of mine, Morrigan. Morrigan, this is a new friend, Bell. She's just arrived in town for the school year."



_Morrigan activates her rote and rolls 2 successes on 8 dice.  She unveils resonance and gets 2 successes on an Intelligence + Occult roll._

"Great, you can tell me all the fun things to do here," the young woman smiles.

“Hi Morrigan,” Cymbeline waves, hefting a backpack over her shoulder matching her stylish clothes.  She was a beautiful young woman, and her smile and eyes were vibrant with life.  

“Are you a student?” she asks Morrigan.  Morrigan attunes her sight to the mystery of death.  With a simple rote gesture she can see the touch of death about the young vibrant girl.  But there is something about her strange, the touch of death is upon her… but it is old… impossibly old, like a fading afterimage.  

This woman that stands before is special in some otherworldly way.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 14, 2006)

_Odd, I've never sensed anything like this before..._ Morrigan seemed a bit distant as she pondered the information shown her, "No ... no, I'm not a student. You could say I'm a friend of the family," the albino woman replies after a pauze. She shifted her senses from death to the threads of fate, one of her coins dancing between her fingers inside her pocket when she stops moving it she feels the pentacled star under her thumb.

Casting improvised spell: Interconnections, 4 dice


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 15, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> _Odd, I've never sensed anything like this before..._ Morrigan seemed a bit distant as she pondered the information shown her, "No ... no, I'm not a student. You could say I'm a friend of the family," the albino woman replies after a pauze. She shifted her senses from death to the threads of fate, one of her coins dancing between her fingers inside her pocket when she stops moving it she feels the pentacled star under her thumb.
> 
> Casting improvised spell: Interconnections, 4 dice



_Morrigan gets 1 success on the improvised spell, but for the actual extended  roll, she gets no successes on the first turn._

Morrigan allows the coin to focus her will and drawn the supernal channeling her will through her Watchtower.  She can see the connections but cannot get a strong reading about what connects Cymbeline to anything…


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 17, 2006)

"So!" Thessaly blurts, a little uncomfortably at Morrigan fixedly staring at Bell. "How about that coffee? Everyone tell me what you want and I'll go grab it." She beams. "Coffee's on me today."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 18, 2006)

Thessaly's question snaps Morrigan out of her revery, she shakes her head slightly, "I'm sorry. Coffee would be nice, thank you." The girl intrigued her, especially the ancient death she sensed about her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 18, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "So!" Thessaly blurts, a little uncomfortably at Morrigan fixedly staring at Bell. "How about that coffee? Everyone tell me what you want and I'll go grab it." She beams. "Coffee's on me today."



“Oh don’t go by yourself, lets all go together?” she says averting her gaze from Morrigan, “You are coming too right Daniel?  I mean the shop can stand to be closed for just a little while right?”

_Assuming Morrigan continues her Interconnections spell she gets no successes on three dice._

Cymbeline walks to the door and just as she opens it, a man pulls the door open, the store bell ringing.  He pauses in the door and looks back and forth and walks inside.  Daniel recognizes this man, a Sentinel of the Consilium.  He is of a thick muscular build with a noticeable stomach, jeans, and a flannel shirt.  He wears a John Deere baseball cap and has long thick sideburns and a mustache.  This man looks like a linebacker and a trucker all rolled up into one big thick ropy ball.

Daniel does not know much about this man except that he is the Herald from the Arrows and goes by the name of Crash.  Crash grins, walking in and tipping his hat to the ladies, “Hate t’be botherin yah, and I hate t’be intruding; but I be here on business.”

Cymbeline pauses not sure what to say.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 19, 2006)

All smiles, Thessaly cruises forward to greet him.

"It's no bother and you're certainly not intruding," she assures him. "This is a store after all. We were just about to take a break, but I can certainly help you." 

She looks at the others and says, "If you want, you can all go ahead. I'll catch right up."

Then back to the man. "Now...what can I help you with?"


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 19, 2006)

"Cymbeline, this is for you. He opens a drawer and gives her the booklet on dream meditations. "It should help you figure something out of your dreams. It sure helped me a lot. Just give it a try. And of course I have time for a coffee with you. If I didn't I would make it. It's been a slow day anyway." He smiles warmly at the beautiful young woman.

He grabs the bookstore keys, but as the head out, Crash makes his entrance. "Good evening, Crash. I was kind of expecting you to show up. Tess, it's all right, we'll just wait for you outside."

As Bell turns to go out he makes a gesture like he's shooting an arrow at Morrigan and winks at her.


----------



## Aenion (Oct 19, 2006)

Morrigan rolls her eyes as the burly bumpkin strolls in, _Did I end up in some sort of cheesy American sitcom or something? What am I doing in this backwards little town?_ when Daniel signals to her, she nods, "I'll be along shortly," she says to Daniel and Bell.

ooc: she'll give up on the spell, fate obviously doesn't want to reveal its secrets


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 19, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She looks at the others and says, "If you want, you can all go ahead. I'll catch right up."
> 
> Then back to the man. "Now...what can I help you with?"



Crash listens looking out of place.  Daniel and Bell walk outside while Morrigan and Thessaly remain.  Crash turns to Morrigan suspiciously, “Thessaly,” he makes a point to use the Shadow name, “I had wanted to talk to you and Daniel about some important business.  But I figure you can just fill him in.”  

“Who is the stranger?” Crash gestures to Morrigan with his thumb, “This ain’t my normal kind of business so you have to forgive me for being short, and tresspassin… but it ain’t like you set up the proper _fences_.  Which is another matter altogether.”

*Daniel*

Cymbeline follows Daniel outside looking at the brochure curiously.  She smiles nervously, “Oh they are just dreams, they don’t really mean anything.  But thank you, I really appreciate it that is very sweet of you.  I never really try to think about them… the dreams… they just kind of have always been there.  I guess they make me feel like there is something important that I need to do… a sense that I am meant for something really big.”

Cymbeline shakes her head still reading the brochure, “But I don’t want to bore you with that.  By the way, that girl Morrigan was looking at me really weird, she was sort of creeping me out… is she always like that?”


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2006)

"Crash is it?" Thessaly asks. She offers her hand. "This is Morrigan, a new friend of mine. She's the...apprentice, I guess, of a friend of Winnie's. And you've nothing to worry about, Crash. Coming in the store is hardly trespassing." Thess grins. "If it was, I'd never get any business done at all!"

"So what's the news? I'll tell Daniel as soon as Morrigan and me hook up with him."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 20, 2006)

"Crash is it?" Thessaly asks. She offers her hand. "This is Morrigan, a new friend of mine. She's the...apprentice, I guess, of a friend of Winnie's. And you've nothing to worry about, Crash. Coming in the store is hardly trespassing." Thess grins. "If it was, I'd never get any business done at all!"

"So what's the business? I'll tell Daniel as soon as Morrigan and me hook up with him."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 20, 2006)

"Nice to meet you Crash," Morrigan replies politely to the boorish man, her pale eyes boring into his, "I guess I'm the banner warden of this cabal. We will look into setting up the proper wards soon enough," taking the criticism personally, he was right, it should have been the first thing she'd done, but that didn't mean she had to like taking it from the likes of him. Besides she had only arrived yesterday, she was already glad Thessaly and Daniel had accepted her.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 21, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cymbeline follows Daniel outside looking at the brochure curiously.  She smiles nervously, “Oh they are just dreams, they don’t really mean anything.  But thank you, I really appreciate it that is very sweet of you.  I never really try to think about them… the dreams… they just kind of have always been there.  I guess they make me feel like there is something important that I need to do… a sense that I am meant for something really big.”
> 
> Cymbeline shakes her head still reading the brochure, “But I don’t want to bore you with that.  By the way, that girl Morrigan was looking at me really weird, she was sort of creeping me out… is she always like that?”




"It's not really a guide to decipher a dream's meaning. It's more a collection of suggestion on how to make your dreams more intense, so you can remember them better and understand what they mean to you. They are often a message we send ourselves. But who's telling that you aren't really meant for something great?" he smiles at her.

"Morrigan... I'm afraid she can be a little creepy at times but she means no offense or harm, really. She was just curious about you probably."


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 23, 2006)

Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "It's not really a guide to decipher a dream's meaning. It's more a collection of suggestion on how to make your dreams more intense, so you can remember them better and understand what they mean to you. They are often a message we send ourselves. But who's telling that you aren't really meant for something great?" he smiles at her.



“Oh,” she says softly, “that is interesting.  Have you tried this yourself?” 


			
				Lichtenhart said:
			
		

> "Morrigan... I'm afraid she can be a little creepy at times but she means no offense or harm, really. She was just curious about you probably."



“I am sorry no offense meant, she seems interesting just very intense.  It was like she was looking into my soul or something how intense she was staring… she seems like she could be really scary if she wanted to be,” she slips the pamphlet into her backpack, “Do you think we should meet them at the coffee shop, or wait for them?”

Cymbeline pauses as if thinking, “I have to ask you a question the last time I was here, I could have sword I saw Allison’s grandmother, but if that is so, does that mean like the bookstore is haunted?  I mean as creepy as that sounds, do you really think there are like ghosts and stuff?”

*Thessaly and Morrigan*

Crash shakes Thessaly’s hand replying, “Well that is why I am here I reckon.  Y’see the Consilium figures that if you are going to claim this as your sanctum you ought to make the proper boundaries, declare your cabal of sorts, y’know become part f the Consilium proper.  I mean Winnie was solitaire but she still followed the rules, far as I know.”

He then turns to Morrigan, “A Banner Warden eh?  Well who is your master, mine is Burning Rose; best damn mage I ever met.  About as wise as they come, tough as nails, and knows how to handle the right kind of business; Crash, Disciple of Second Degree Master Burning Rose, Sentinel of the James Cove Consilium; if you want to be formal like.”


----------



## Aenion (Oct 23, 2006)

"Morrigan, disciple of enlightened adept Krishna," Morrigan introduces herself properly, she looks at Thessaly, "I guess we should discuss this with Daniel? I'm not quite sure how to go about this myself to be honest."


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2006)

Thessaly nods. "Yeah...I think Daniel was going to bring this up soon anyway. We'll talk to him about it later tonight." She looks at the huge man and asks, "Er...who should we tell, once we get our act together? Are there...forms to fill out or anything?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 24, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Morrigan, disciple of enlightened adept Krishna," Morrigan introduces herself properly, she looks at Thessaly, "I guess we should discuss this with Daniel? I'm not quite sure how to go about this myself to be honest."



“Enlightened Adept,” Crash seems impressed, “well darling, I have to say that your Master is one to be respected as well.  And to be honest this is ain’t my kind of job, but the Herald is on business so I get stuck with some grunt work.  Ain’t like you folks been getting into trouble round these parts right?”

Crash laughs and then turns his gaze on Thessaly, “Well forms, not that I know of, but I know that the Consilium would like to see you formally present yourself and your cabal, if you decide to go that route this week.  Then set about to setting your territory what great rights you will follow… the usual…”


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 24, 2006)

"Right...the usual," Thessaly echoes with a vague nod. "Okay. Morrigan and me will bring it up with Daniel. I'm sure between him and Morrigan, we can get what you need ready by the end of the week. Thanks for checking in on us in the meantime." 

She smiles and shrugs into her jacket. "Want some coffee?"


----------



## Aenion (Oct 24, 2006)

Morrigan nods at Crash, "He is a wise man," she states plainly, pride was one of Krishna's pet peeves, "I don't intend on getting into trouble anytime soon either," she nods at Thessaly, "We should be able to get everything sorted out by the end of the week," she grabs her coat, she was yearning for a smoke.


----------



## Tokiwong (Oct 28, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Morrigan nods at Crash, "He is a wise man," she states plainly, pride was one of Krishna's pet peeves, "I don't intend on getting into trouble anytime soon either," she nods at Thessaly, "We should be able to get everything sorted out by the end of the week," she grabs her coat, she was yearning for a smoke.



 Crash nods, "Well that is all I needed to say, the Hierarch would like to see you and your cabal on Saturday at the meeting, see yah then."

Crash waves as he leaves.


----------



## Shayuri (Oct 28, 2006)

Thessaly returns the wave, and gives Morrigan a bemused look.

"I never thought being a magician would be so much...work," she confesses with a little laugh. "All these orders and paths and rules and things...maybe I should close the shop for a couple of days and just get everything in order."

She sighs. "Anyway...lets go meet the others. I could really USE a coffee about now."

Thess gathers up the store keys and closed sign, preparing to leave.


----------



## Lichtenhart (Oct 29, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Oh,” she says softly, “that is interesting.  Have you tried this yourself?”




Yes. It takes a little to get used to it, but it did give me a degree of... clarity. My dreams seem more intense now, or at least they are easier to remember. You see, when we dream we use some parts of our brain that we don't normally use whwn we're awake. Sometimes, hidden within a dream, there's a message for us, a clue, something that we haven't been able to pick up with our day minds. And if we pay attention to our dreams, we could find some of the answers we are looking for."
Daniel things about it for a moment.
"What if they were right, and you really were meant for something big? Are you happy with your life as it is?"




> “I am sorry no offense meant, she seems interesting just very intense.  It was like she was looking into my soul or something how intense she was staring… she seems like she could be really scary if she wanted to be,” she slips the pamphlet into her backpack, “Do you think we should meet them at the coffee shop, or wait for them?”




Daniel takes a look through the window.
"I don't know. Let's give them another minute or two, then let's go. They'll catch up later."



> Cymbeline pauses as if thinking, “I have to ask you a question the last time I was here, I could have sword I saw Allison’s grandmother, but if that is so, does that mean like the bookstore is haunted?  I mean as creepy as that sounds, do you really think there are like ghosts and stuff?”




"I think... that during our lives we commit ourselves to a lot of things. The people we love, the places we live or work in, the projects we undertake. Unless we can somehow see it coming, death comes for all as a surprise. It's like suddenly having to set off for a long travel, and little time to make our bags. I think it's quite likely we forget to take something, or to ask something to our friends that stay. So, we just come back for a little while and grab the tootbrush we were leaving behind.
Do I think there are ghosts and stuff. Maybe. But Winnie was too nice for me to think she would haunt the bookstore. No, I think she simply left something behind, or forgot to settle something. She probably meant to tiptoe in, not to disturb, but you noticed her anyway. You are quite perceptive."


----------



## Aenion (Oct 29, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly returns the wave, and gives Morrigan a bemused look.
> 
> "I never thought being a magician would be so much...work," she confesses with a little laugh. "All these orders and paths and rules and things...maybe I should close the shop for a couple of days and just get everything in order."
> 
> ...




"Being one of the Awakened brings a lot of responsibilities, but once we get these formalities out of the way, we should be able to spend most of our time pursuing our own goals and studies," Morrigan states, "I didn't have too much choice when deciding on my path honestly, the Arrow sort of picked me... and I never regretted it," she smiles her slight smile, _Odd, he wasn't here to recruit her? I guess my guess was right then._

She just nods and follows Thess outside, lighting a smoke as soon as she steps out the door.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 2, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Being one of the Awakened brings a lot of responsibilities, but once we get these formalities out of the way, we should be able to spend most of our time pursuing our own goals and studies," Morrigan states, "I didn't have too much choice when deciding on my path honestly, the Arrow sort of picked me... and I never regretted it," she smiles her slight smile, _Odd, he wasn't here to recruit her? I guess my guess was right then._
> 
> She just nods and follows Thess outside, lighting a smoke as soon as she steps out the door.



Cymbeline is about to answer Daniel when Crash leaves tipping his cap to Daniel, who is quickly followed by Thessaly and Morrigan.  Cymbeline just shrugs to Daniel with a smile, but does not say anything.

The coffee shop, All that Java, had the smell of fresh ground beans, steam, and coffee in the air.  Mixed with the sweet smell of pastries, freshly made on the premises.  The clientele at this time of year were students, it was a popular wi-fi spot; accentuated even further as Cymbeline pulls out her slim laptop, checking her ubiquitous _Myspace_ page.

But the young mages have a feeling of energy in the air, as if something is lingering just out of sight hungering and waiting.  Or maybe that is just their paranoia, or maybe it something else.  But whatever it is, it does not feel natural.


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 7, 2006)

Thessaly hesitates as she sips at her cup and looks around. Nothing unusual immediately jumps out at her from the denizens of the coffee shop. It should have been comfortable, warm and safe.

But it wasn't.

She tries to catch Morrigan's and Daniel's eyes, to see if they feel it too, or if it's just a case of nerves.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 9, 2006)

Morrigan returns Thess' look with a slight nod, she had felt it too. Something felt off about this place or something was watching it, like a predator hungering for its prey. Otherwise the place seemed cosy, she savoured the scent of fresh coffee in the air. She hoped she hadn't spooked Bell too much, she seemed like a nice girl.


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 17, 2006)

The interior of the coffee shop is decorated in a mock colonial style, with murals on the walls depicting 18th century life and culture.  Students chatter, laugh, and sip their drinks.  Despite that safe feeling that should prevail the air is abuzz with energy; something is setting their senses off...

Cymbeline seems oblivious to the taint in the air, the taste of ozone, or perhaps the feeling of energy on the skin.  Explaining it to a sleeper would be odd since it touches on the unseen senses that only the Awakened can experience.

Just under the din of the other patrons, the cabal can hear whispers.


----------



## Aenion (Nov 23, 2006)

Something had Morrigan's senses on edge, she didn't like this one bit. This place was supposed to be a place of relaxation but someone or something was channeling a lot of energy through it. She was running through the spells she knew or options she had to form something to detect the source of this energy but she found herself lacking. Instead she let the Sight of Death descend on her, hoping it at least will give her an idea of the history of this place.

ooc: Activating Grim Sight rote, 8 dice


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 24, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Something had Morrigan's senses on edge, she didn't like this one bit. This place was supposed to be a place of relaxation but someone or something was channeling a lot of energy through it. She was running through the spells she knew or options she had to form something to detect the source of this energy but she found herself lacking. Instead she let the Sight of Death descend on her, hoping it at least will give her an idea of the history of this place.
> 
> ooc: Activating Grim Sight rote, 8 dice



_Morrigan rolls 8 dice and gets  4 successes._

The young moros attune herself to the smell of death.  The smell is a rich fragrant flavor, drawing her focus towards a table where three students are seated all in black, one young dark haired girl sitting with two boys, well young adults in their mid teens.

The girl is saturated with the smell of death, it hangs off her like a pall, and she laughs giggling briefly before going morose looking around.  The trio continues talking in their discussion, but the specter of death clings tightly to the girl.

_Morrigan gets 1 success on attempting to read the Resonance and notices the girl._


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 25, 2006)

Thessaly watches Morrigan's eyes wander, and tries to see what she's looking at. Nothing special seems to leap out a her though. She could use magic, of course, but that still felt a little awkward around someone who was 'uninitiated.' She didn't need magic to tell her something dangerous was afoot though.

"Maybe we should get back to the store," she says, not having to put on an act to seem a bit worried. "I'd like to talk more about Cymbaline's dreams, and it feels a little strange to do it with so many others around."


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 27, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly watches Morrigan's eyes wander, and tries to see what she's looking at. Nothing special seems to leap out a her though. She could use magic, of course, but that still felt a little awkward around someone who was 'uninitiated.' She didn't need magic to tell her something dangerous was afoot though.
> 
> "Maybe we should get back to the store," she says, not having to put on an act to seem a bit worried. "I'd like to talk more about Cymbaline's dreams, and it feels a little strange to do it with so many others around."



 Cymbeline looks up concerned, “You want to go back to the store?  We just got here, at least stay for a single drink, or something?  I don’t really want to talk about my… dreams right now.  Can we just wait for a little bit?”


----------



## Aenion (Nov 28, 2006)

"We should have time for one cup of coffee at least," Morrigan replies mostly to assure Thess that there's no immediate danger, no need to alert the Sleeper in their midst anyway, _That girl, she must be one of us._

"Do any of you know that girl? The dark haired one with those two lads?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Nov 30, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "We should have time for one cup of coffee at least," Morrigan replies mostly to assure Thess that there's no immediate danger, no need to alert the Sleeper in their midst anyway, _That girl, she must be one of us._
> 
> "Do any of you know that girl? The dark haired one with those two lads?"



 Morrigan points to a young girl, she is pretty, and slim of build dressed in black.  She fiddles with her cup while talking to her friends.  None of the mages recognize her but she seems to stand out, though none of the mages are sure why, well outside of Morrigan using mastery of Death; smelling its stench on her.

Cymbeline glances at the young woman, “I am new here, I don’t know anyone, she looks a little young.”

The girl turns for a moment as if she senses someone looking at her and the way the light glints off her eyes gives them a soft red sheen… but perhaps that is just a trick of shadow?


----------



## Shayuri (Nov 30, 2006)

"Me neither," Thessaly says in a quiet...almost whispering voice. "I haven't seen her around before.

On sudden impulse, Thessaly removes her glasses and mentally throws aside the barriers between her awareness and the truer nature of the world. She'll most likely never know the irony that while Morrigan viewed the stranger through the lens of Death, she herself will now be doing so through Life.

(Improvised casting of 'Pulse of the Living World.' No actual cost, per se, but a mere 5 dice pool.)


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 1, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Me neither," Thessaly says in a quiet...almost whispering voice. "I haven't seen her around before.
> 
> On sudden impulse, Thessaly removes her glasses and mentally throws aside the barriers between her awareness and the truer nature of the world. She'll most likely never know the irony that while Morrigan viewed the stranger through the lens of Death, she herself will now be doing so through Life.
> 
> (Improvised casting of 'Pulse of the Living World.' No actual cost, per se, but a mere 5 dice pool.)



_Thessaly rolls 2 successes on the Improvised Casting; she got 2 successes on her roll to read Resonance._

Thessaly opens her minds to the pulse and rhythm of life, not just the living creatures but the energy that is the Mystery of Life.  She feels it on her skin like a tingling sensation, but when she looks at the girl she sees a hole in the life force energy of the world around this girl.

Thessaly can see that some kind o magic effect, perhaps a spell enshrouds the girl.  This time she turns and locks eyes with Thessaly… and she can’t help but feel a chill go down her spine.  The eyes are cold and distant…


----------



## Aenion (Dec 5, 2006)

The soft red sheen to the girl's eyes alarmed Morrigan, something was definitely amiss. Maybe it had been a trick of the light, but she had learned the hard way that things like that usually weren't. The sun was still up so that ruled out a vampire, but something decidedly unnatural about the girl. She could be a powerful Moros but she doubted it, she was too young and actively radiating too Resonance.

When she sees the girl turn her gaze to Thess, the young albino woman gets up, "So I guess they take orders at the counter? What do you guys fancy?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 11, 2006)

"They have a great frozen cappaccino here called the Icecap," Thessaly says, lowering her eyes from the other girl, hoping she hadn't been too obvious. "I'd like one of those."

"How about you?" she asks Cymbeline.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 12, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "They have a great frozen cappaccino here called the Icecap," Thessaly says, lowering her eyes from the other girl, hoping she hadn't been too obvious. "I'd like one of those."
> 
> "How about you?" she asks Cymbeline.



Cymbeline smiles, “I want to try one of those Allison.  I think that would be-”

She pauses as the young girl’ shadow falls over the table, her dark mascara around hr eyes giving her a macabre visage as if she was one of the walking dead.  She directs her words that are a soft whisper to Thessaly, “You have the mark.”

The two boys with her stay seated at the table, but look quizzically at the confrontation.

*Harlequin*

The bus ride was brutally boring;  or highly entertaining in that way that only the basest elements of society can provide.  Perhaps it was the old woman that talked to herself the whole trip, was she really speaking in nonsense or muttering the ancient truths of the universe?

Who knew, but she sure liked to talk about all her cats.

None of the other passengers gave him any pause except one.  A man sitting towards the back he got on the bus at the last stop before James Cove.  He wore suit and had a clean cut look, with slick back hair and smooth features.  He didn’t smile or show much emotion at all, h entered quietly and made his way to the back.

But the gentle tingle that ran up Harlequin’s spine gave him a start.

Arriving in the sleepy coastal town of James Cove, it as a far cry from DC.  This place was quiet, relatively, with people walking the avenue in the evening.  The bus pulls to a stop and the passengers that have reached their final destination depart, being Harlequin and the stranger.

Once off the bus the stranger lights a cigarette and stands outside in silence.

A black male sits at a bench in casual clothes with a long jacket and a newspaper in hand.  An old woman works the counter inside and the bus is already getting ready to leave.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 12, 2006)

Harlequin drags his luggage clear of the bus and finds an empty bench. A suitcase, briefcase and courier bag made his movement a little on the slow side. The luggage had been intended for international travel, so there was the feeling there may have been a bit too much of it for what felt like a lesser scale trip. 

Taking a seat as he figured out what to do next, no small part of which was wondering if he could find and then afford a cheap motel, his attention returned to the man who sent the tingle up his spine. With a minor gesture Harlequin activated a Rote, trying to get a better look at why this man may have caused a reaction in him.

_Third Eye, 8 dice._


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 12, 2006)

Thessaly shifts her eyes to Morrigan quickly, then to the strange girl.

"Uh...that's...great," she says, trying to sound more confident than she felt. "Look, we're just here for some coffee. We're not into whatever you're playing. If you want to talk later on, I'll be in the bookstore a couple blocks down. Alright?"


----------



## Aenion (Dec 12, 2006)

Morrigan quirks a pale white eyebrow as the girl approaches their table. She was about to say something when the girl whispered. _Nice fashion statement,_ she used to dress like that when she was twelve maybe fourteen, back then she even dyed her hair black. _Maybe she's Moros afterall..._ She never understood the need to appear even more morbid than their studies made them already, besides her natural complexion weirded out most people enough without adding any mascara.

_Nicely done,_ she nodded at Thess and turned back to the girl, "Can we help you miss?" she asks in her monotone, British accented voice.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 12, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly shifts her eyes to Morrigan quickly, then to the strange girl.
> 
> "Uh...that's...great," she says, trying to sound more confident than she felt. "Look, we're just here for some coffee. We're not into whatever you're playing. If you want to talk later on, I'll be in the bookstore a couple blocks down. Alright?"



“You are a witch,” she hisses, “You have the witch’s mark… I can see it on your forehead.”  She pauses and then turns away walking out of the café.  The other two boys with her shrug and walk out after her.

Cymbeline blinks, “That was odd…”

*Harlequin*

_Harlequin gets two successes in activating the rote.  He gains Mage Sight and gets 1 success when trying to unveil resonances._

Harlequin completes the rote mudras and unveils the world of the arcane around him through the Mystery of the Mind.  He focuses on the man that gave him the chills and he can see that the man’s mind is working on a higher level then a sleeper.  This man is different, how different he cannot tell, but the tingle in his mind can recognize the sleeping mind with ease and this mind is open to more then most.

The man lights a cigarette and speaks, “Are you on of them?”


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 13, 2006)

Thessaly stares, then looks at her two tablemates.

"A witch...that's new. Did we fall into a Monty Python sketch when I wasn't watching?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 13, 2006)

"One of 'them'? Perhaps you can enlighten me, buddy," Harlequin replies, smiling amiably.

If the duration wasn't already over Harlequin brought his spell to an abrupt finish. Someone who wasn't awakened but was receptive to the more elusive elements of reality? Risky business. Perhaps Harlequin could point him in the right direction if it meant the possibility of Awakening, but protecting the Veil was highest on his list of priorities.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 13, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "One of 'them'? Perhaps you can enlighten me, buddy," Harlequin replies, smiling amiably.
> 
> If the duration wasn't already over Harlequin brought his spell to an abrupt finish. Someone who wasn't awakened but was receptive to the more elusive elements of reality? Risky business. Perhaps Harlequin could point him in the right direction if it meant the possibility of Awakening, but protecting the Veil was highest on his list of priorities.



 The man takes a deep drag, “Never mind, if you were you wouldn’t tell me anyway.”  He turns and starts walking away with a measured pace, hands in his pockets.  He has no bags or anything else with him but what he is wearing it seems.

*The Coffee Shop*

Cymbeline blinks, “Did she call you a witch?  What is that something local?  I don’t get it.  Or is she just some weird teenager going through her angst?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 13, 2006)

Whoever that guy was, he was the local Guardians' problem. Unless his hand was forced Harlequin decided it was best to keep it clean. It would be wise not make moves until he had a grasp of what was going on at James Cove. On top of that, this wasn't his jurisdiction. Not taking further action against that guy was more than just Harlequin's own laziness, it was what he believed to be proper etiquette. He didn't know how long he'd be here for after all, it was a bit early to be offending the locals.

Harlequin removed the wrapping paper for the book from one of his coat pockets to get a look at the address of the Monkey's Paw again. After looking briefly at a simplified map intended for tourists he picked up his luggage again to try and find his way to the book shop. He didn't get far before he was aware that he was definitely packed for an indefinite stay. It was relieving and irritating at the same time. Irritating because if he ended up not needing the luggage his arms were going to get sore anyway from dragging it around town.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 14, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Whoever that guy was, he was the local Guardians' problem. Unless his hand was forced Harlequin decided it was best to keep it clean. It would be wise not make moves until he had a grasp of what was going on at James Cove. On top of that, this wasn't his jurisdiction. Not taking further action against that guy was more than just Harlequin's own laziness, it was what he believed to be proper etiquette. He didn't know how long he'd be here for after all, it was a bit early to be offending the locals.
> 
> Harlequin removed the wrapping paper for the book from one of his coat pockets to get a look at the address of the Monkey's Paw again. After looking briefly at a simplified map intended for tourists he picked up his luggage again to try and find his way to the book shop. He didn't get far before he was aware that he was definitely packed for an indefinite stay. It was relieving and irritating at the same time. Irritating because if he ended up not needing the luggage his arms were going to get sore anyway from dragging it around town.



 The black male sitting on the bench speaks, “Excuse me sir, would you have the time?  I am waiting for a friend of mine; he is about your age.  I hear he is quite the devilish fool.  I have never met this friend, but I am sure he and I will get along quite well when we do.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 14, 2006)

Harlequin raises an eyebrow. Putting down his suitcase and briefcase he checks his watch, then gives the gentleman in the long jacket the time. He looks the fellow over for any blue articles of clothing.

"Heh, a devilish fool you say? Sounds like me," he says with a smirk, "Although if I'm not the right one I'm sure I'd make an adequate alternative."


----------



## Aenion (Dec 14, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The Coffee Shop*
> 
> Cymbeline blinks, “Did she call you a witch?  What is that something local?  I don’t get it.  Or is she just some weird teenager going through her angst?”




A startled look flashes across Morrigan's face at the accusation towards Thess, _Piss! Hunters? This can't be good._ She worriedly watches the girl leave, "I'd say a little bit of both, probably more the latter than the former though," she replies relatively calmly to Cymbeline.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 15, 2006)

Thessaly shrugs. "It doesn't matter. She was weird. She's gone. Problem solved. Lets just enjoy the coffee."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 16, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Harlequin raises an eyebrow. Putting down his suitcase and briefcase he checks his watch, then gives the gentleman in the long jacket the time. He looks the fellow over for any blue articles of clothing.
> 
> "Heh, a devilish fool you say? Sounds like me," he says with a smirk, "Although if I'm not the right one I'm sure I'd make an adequate alternative."



“Well I would hope that you are the correct one, friend.  Or I have been waiting here all day for nothing, and I surely hate to waste my time,” the man replies with a curt nod neatly folding his paper.  He sighs loudly, “So what brings you all the way out to this little corner of perfection?”

*The Coffee Shop*

The drinks continue with little incident and assuming nothing else of import, they return to the Monkey’s Paw.  The main street avenue lights are lit up, but some of the shops are dark, with the arrival of large super stores just outside of town crushed several of the smaller local businesses.

But there is one thing amiss… the door is ajar and there is blood on the door handle.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 17, 2006)

_I'm guessing the guy Harlequin is talking to is wearing a significant amount of blue?_

"Well, I was hoping you could explain the finer details of what I'm meant to be doing here," Harlequin extends a hand to shake, "Call me Harlequin. Is it safe to talk here?"


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 17, 2006)

Thessaly jerks her hand back from the door and steps back, shocked. She quickly looks at Morrigan.

"Oh my...look at the door handle! And the door's been opened. Okay, okay...Cymbeline...you go next door and call the police. M...we'll go in and make sure no one's hurt. I guess."

She looks desperately at Morrigan.


----------



## Aenion (Dec 17, 2006)

"Stay here and don't touch anything," Morrigan whispers to Thess as she draws her pistol, "A áirithiú go daoine," she mutters a quick, improvised prayer in Gaelic as she envisions the cloak of death wrapping itself around her in its cold, protective embrace, "Morrigan protect me." 

She nudges the door open with her foot, careful to not leave any fingerprints behind, she spins into the room, putting her back to the wall and training her pistol on the interior of the store as she scans for whomever was hiding inside, _We'll have to have a talk about getting the police involved. Let's hope we don't have too many questions to answer..._

ooc:
Casting Shield of Bones rote: 8 dice


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 18, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Stay here and don't touch anything," Morrigan whispers to Thess as she draws her pistol, "A áirithiú go daoine," she mutters a quick, improvised prayer in Gaelic as she envisions the cloak of death wrapping itself around her in its cold, protective embrace, "Morrigan protect me."
> 
> She nudges the door open with her foot, careful to not leave any fingerprints behind, she spins into the room, putting her back to the wall and training her pistol on the interior of the store as she scans for whomever was hiding inside, _We'll have to have a talk about getting the police involved. Let's hope we don't have too many questions to answer..._
> 
> ...



_Morrigan rolls 5 successes on the rote casting; an exceptional success, granting her an extra point of armor for a total of 4 for the scene._

Cymbeline nods and pulls out her cell phone, “No problem do you think it is smart to go inside there?”  I mean what it they are…” she trails off as Morrigan charges inside.  Cymbeline whispers to Allison, “Is she a cop?”

Inside Morrigan whirls inside and find s man wearing  blue shirt stained with blood.  He sits against the counter on the floor with a tangled mess of dark hair and handsome rugged features.  He wears a long coat over clothes with simple slacks and dark shoes.  A satchel sits across his lap and a pained grin crosses his face.  He speaks with a strong British accent, “Good evening, I don’t suppose you could honor me the right of Sanctuary?”


----------



## Aenion (Dec 18, 2006)

"That would all depend on who you are and what you are doing here," Morrigan replies cooly, "I'd suggest you explain yourself quickly, the police are most likely already on their way," she moves towards him, checking for any weapons.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 18, 2006)

Watching through the window, Thessaly holds up a forestalling hand to Cymbeline.

"Actually...wait on the police thing for a second. It looks like she's got it under control."

Then Cymbeline's question registers, and Thessaly gets a blank look.

"Honestly, I dunno if she was a cop. She's not now. She just...knows how to handle herself. Lets hold off a minute and see what's going on."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 18, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "That would all depend on who you are and what you are doing here," Morrigan replies cooly, "I'd suggest you explain yourself quickly, the police are most likely already on their way," she moves towards him, checking for any weapons.



“I assure you I mean you no harm, and by all rights if I cause any problems by the right of Sanctuary you can kill me at your leisure.  Now where is Winnie, it is obvious hat you are incapable or perhaps not willing to grant me this right…” the man replies in a calm tone.

“As it is you have me at an advantage,” he coughs with a smirk.

*Outside the Monkey’s Paw*

Cymbeline pauses with her phone, “Are you sure, I mean she may be able to handle herself, but this looks serious.  Is this something you deal with often?  I am  little confused, what is really going on here?”

*Harlequin*

The man pauses, “Is it safe?  Is it ever really safe to speak about the things that need to be addressed?  I suppose this location is safer then most Harlequin.  But,” he stands neatly folding his paper, “will you walk with me?”

_He is not wearing an excessive amount of blue... or any actually._


----------



## Aenion (Dec 18, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I assure you I mean you no harm, and by all rights if I cause any problems by the right of Sanctuary you can kill me at your leisure.  Now where is Winnie, it is obvious hat you are incapable or perhaps not willing to grant me this right…” the man replies in a calm tone.
> 
> “As it is you have me at an advantage,” he coughs with a smirk.




Morrigan replies to his smirk with a slight crooked smile, "Thess! You can come in, it's clear," she shouts as she holsters her pistol and, cautiously, approaches the wounded man, "I don't believe it is my right to grant you Sanctuary. I'm afraid Winnie has passed away, Thessaly is her granddaughter. My name is Morrigan, let me take a look at your wound, although I think Thess will be more capable at tending it. Who are you?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 18, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Morrigan replies to his smirk with a slight crooked smile, "Thess! You can come in, it's clear," she shouts as she holsters her pistol and, cautiously, approaches the wounded man, "I don't believe it is my right to grant you Sanctuary. I'm afraid Winnie has passed away, Thessaly is her granddaughter. My name is Morrigan, let me take a look at your wound, although I think Thess will be more capable at tending it. Who are you?"



“Winnie has passed away,” the man makes a grimace, “that is unfortunate, I was looking forward to seeing her again.  Well if you cannot honor my request, can Thessaly honor it, I am in need of shelter and a few days rest.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 19, 2006)

Tokwing said:
			
		

> The man pauses, “Is it safe? Is it ever really safe to speak about the things that need to be addressed? I suppose this location is safer then most Harlequin. But,” he stands neatly folding his paper, “will you walk with me?”




Harlequin picks his luggage back up, having put it down to talk with the amiable stranger.

"I'll do my best," he replies as he follows, the little wheels on his suitcase clicking as they pass over various inconsistencies in the ground.

Once clear of any Sleepers he could detect Harlequin speaks up, "I was told a man in blue knew of my coming. Although you're not wearing any I'm guessing you to be him, and perhaps the blue has a more cryptic meaning. But then I could be wrong," he shrugged as best he could while holding his luggage.

"Back to your question though, I'm looking for the Monkey's Paw which is meant to be located in this here corner of perfection. I think that's my next clue to locating someone I have to protect."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2006)

Thessally calls, "Okay, just a sec!"

She looks at Cymbeline apologetically. "I'm sorry...it looks like we won't need the police after all. I'd invite you in, but I think this is probably..." She breaks off, searching for a way to put it.

Finally she says, "Lets just say I inherited more than just a bookstore from my grandma. This looks like family business. Maybe sometime I'll be able to tell you about it, but not now...you're not ready, and honestly I'm not sure I am either. I think you should be getting back home for tonight. I'll be okay. Come back or call tomorrow, okay?"

Smiling sadly, she starts edging into the store's door, but not closing it until she's heard Cymbeline's response.


----------



## Aenion (Dec 19, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Winnie has passed away,” the man makes a grimace, “that is unfortunate, I was looking forward to seeing her again.  Well if you cannot honor my request, can Thessaly honor it, I am in need of shelter and a few days rest.”




"I believe she can, if you stop dodging my bloody question. Who are you?"" Morrigan replies insistingly. She kneels down to have a look at the man's injury if he lets her, "And who, or what, did this to you?"

ooc:
intelligence+medicine 5 dice to check out the wound


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 19, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Finally she says, "Lets just say I inherited more than just a bookstore from my grandma. This looks like family business. Maybe sometime I'll be able to tell you about it, but not now...you're not ready, and honestly I'm not sure I am either. I think you should be getting back home for tonight. I'll be okay. Come back or call tomorrow, okay?"
> 
> Smiling sadly, she starts edging into the store's door, but not closing it until she's heard Cymbeline's response.



Cymbeline nods slowly, realizing.  She steps back, “Okay… I am not sure what is going on here, but if you need me, call me okay?”  She turns and walks away.

_Inside the Monkey’s Paw_

_Morrigan gets 4 successes on her Intelligence + Medicine roll._

“Ah I apologize,” the stranger says, “I had thought I had mentioned that already.  My name is Gawain, I am of the Mysterium and I have come quite a distance to seek Sanctuary.”  He turns slowly to Thessaly, “My god, you look so much like your grandmother when she was younger, I am sorry to presume but you must be Thessaly.”

He pauses as a trickle of blood forming on his lips, “I am afraid I would stand if my injuries were not so immediate.  But I require the right of Sanctuary, if only for a few days to recover from these injuries.”

Morrigan checks him over, and can see he has been shot in his shoulder and has a vicious stab wound in his side.  At this point it seems to have missed any vital internal organs, but she would need to spend more time looking to be sure.  Gawain smiles, “It would be best if you locked the door, I am sure that I lost them… but one can never be too careful in these dreadfully barbaric times.”

*Harlequin*

“I am no man in blue,” the stranger replies, “I am afraid that whoever it is you are seeking I am not them.  But you mentioned the Monkey’s Paw, I actually know exactly where that is.”

“And if you are here to protect someone then we both have a mutual interest, Harlequin.  That stranger you arrived with worries me, a dangerous rogue element can certainly stir things up in a small town like this,” the man continues as the two men walk down the avenue.  A police car slowly drives by and the man waves with a cheery smile, the officer returning the wave.

“Ah yes the Monkey’s Paw,” he says with a slight gesture to a storefront two buildings down.  He stops, “Give Thessaly my best… ah, and before you ask my name is Shishi.  Have a good evening.”

Out of the corner of Harlequin’s eye he sees someone dart into the alley alongside the Monkey’s Paw.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 19, 2006)

"I'm glad we share mutual goals. And you're right about the stranger. He wasn't carrying any luggage so I don't think he plans on spending long here, so if he does have plans they'll be acted on in the very near future. I'll keep an eye out, but this isn't my turf and I'd hate to tread on the local Guardians' toes."

Harlequin's brow furrows as he spies the figure dart into the alley. Trouble?

"Anyway, a pleasure to meet you Shishi, and a good evening to you too. I hope we get a chance to work together at some point," Harlequin replied, nodding respectfully.

If Shishi wasn't the 'man in blue', but was expecting Harlequin's arrival anyway (or rather the arrival of a devilish fool), it was highly likely that Jester was simply letting Harlequin know that he knew where he was. For better or worse. Or maybe there were other forces in play in this sleepy town that Harlequin wasn't expecting.

But of more concern in the immediate moment: the alley. Harlequin trundled up to the alleyway entrance and set down his luggage. He wished he actually owned a firearm at this moment, but some subtle magic had always done the job. From his sidewalk vantage point Harlequin studies the alleyway intently, attempting to locate whoever wanted to go unseen without magic. Failing that, he lets the minds of those in his vicinity speak for themselves.

_If the individual can't be located by mundane means Harlequin casts Sense Conciousness - 8 dice._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 19, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> But of more concern in the immediate moment: the alley. Harlequin trundled up to the alleyway entrance and set down his luggage. He wished he actually owned a firearm at this moment, but some subtle magic had always done the job. From his sidewalk vantage point Harlequin studies the alleyway intently, attempting to locate whoever wanted to go unseen without magic. Failing that, he lets the minds of those in his vicinity speak for themselves.
> 
> _If the individual can't be located by mundane means Harlequin casts Sense Conciousness - 8 dice._



Harlequin can easily see the individual trying to reach a window, he can tell by the posture and shape that it is a woman and she isn’t exactly trying to be quiet.  Or more correctly she is trying to be quiet but really does not have the knack for not going unnoticed.

She leaps up and grabs the window sill and slowly tries to pull herself…


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 19, 2006)

"Excuse me miss, I believe there's a bit more subtlety required in illegal entry to a premises," Harlequin says, smiling broadly.

He had a tendency to assume the worst, that way any eventuality was relieving in that it wasn't as bad as he had expected it to be. That said, this was far from what he expected but while his mouth was curved into a charming smile his eyes were analysing the woman for any signs of potential problems.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 19, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Excuse me miss, I believe there's a bit more subtlety required in illegal entry to a premises," Harlequin says, smiling broadly.
> 
> He had a tendency to assume the worst, that way any eventuality was relieving in that it wasn't as bad as he had expected it to be. That said, this was far from what he expected but while his mouth was curved into a charming smile his eyes were analysing the woman for any signs of potential problems.



 The woman a very attractive and striking chocolate skinned woman smiles nervously, her hair in braids.  She speaks slowly dropping to the ground, “I… wasn’t trying to break in not really, I mean I was.  But not to steal anything, I know these people…”  The young woman sighs, “That sounds all wrong, I really… please don’t call the cops, I wasn’t trying to do anything wrong.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 19, 2006)

Harlequin laughs and lowers his guard somewhat, placing his hands in his pockets. She didn't seem like a threat, and while part of him said that an unthreatening and attractive girl made her a large threat he was particularly good at ignoring it. 

"Cops? Not a chance. I'd be happy to forget all about this if you answer a few questions though," Harlequin was after all what he considered to be a superior form of police officer, "You know the folks here at the Monkey's Paw then? What's going on that would prompt you to enter through a window?"

While listening to the young woman's answer he dug around in his courier bag for the photo of the girl he was meant to be protecting. Once he found it he intended to wait for her answers to the initial questions before showing her the photo.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 19, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Cops? Not a chance. I'd be happy to forget all about this if you answer a few questions though," Harlequin was after all what he considered to be a superior form of police officer, "You know the folks here at the Monkey's Paw then? What's going on that would prompt you to enter through a window?"



“I am not sure if I should… I mean they are my friends and I am just worried about Allison.  There was blood on the door, and then hr friend had a gun, and I am just scared.  I mean this store is really weird and haunted… I don’t know I just feel like I need to do something… I feel it… I…” she pauses.

“I am sorry I just don’t want to get in trouble or see her hurt,” the woman replies, she pauses and glances over Harlequin shoulders, “Is that your friend?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 19, 2006)

"Hmm?"

In the back of his mind Harlequin felt as though it was a certainty that when he looked over his shoulder he'd get a knee in the delicates, but that was the same little voice he had been ignoring before and it wasn't going to change after a few seconds.

Harlequin glanced over his shoulder, expecting (and yet not) to see perhaps Shishi or the potentially trouble-making stanger.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 19, 2006)

Thessaly hesitates, then locks the door behind her and comes over to where Morrigan holds Gawain at bay.

"Hi...yeah, I'm Thessaly. As for Sanctuary..." she looks up and around. "This is no medieval chapel, but you can have sanctuary here, sure. How did you know g...Winnie? And who did you lose?"

Then she sees the bloodstains, the pained grimace, and Thessaly's cheeks burn bright red. "Omigosh, you're hurt!" she bleats. "I'm so sorry! Here, let me see it...I can help."


----------



## Aenion (Dec 19, 2006)

Morrigan steps back to clear some space for Thess, her skills in the arcanum of Death weren't needed for this man, "They don't seem to have hit any internal organs," even if she didn't know know for sure, it would help Thess craft her spell to believe it was so, "Who attacked you?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 19, 2006)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Morrigan steps back to clear some space for Thess, her skills in the arcanum of Death weren't needed for this man, "They don't seem to have hit any internal organs," even if she didn't know know for sure, it would help Thess craft her spell to believe it was so, "Who attacked you?"



 Gawain smiles, “And here I thought I just had a minor flesh wound.  And thank you Thessaly for granting me Sanctuary, I promise to be a delightful guest.  This reminds me of the time I was deep in the Amazon hanging quite…”  Gawain pauses winces and then continues, “Hanging quite precariously for dear life over a vast precipice leading down into the Abyss.  It seems some Atlantean wizard got it into his head to research the Abyss directly…”

“It was then,” he grins at Thessaly, “that the abyssal demon attacked… a chthonic horror indeed, I will have to show you my sketches; the image was burned into my mind.”

Gawain looks up to Morrigan, “And as for who was chasing me, well bollocks if I know for sure, but they were seriously intent on doing harm to my persona and trying to steal that which was not theirs to begin with.  Your typical thugs, with atypical needs I suppose.   You must forgive me, despite my cheery disposition this bloody hurts; it hurts worse then it probably looks.”

*Harlequin*

He sees the man.  The man looks impassive, and in his left hand is a wicked looking switchblade.  He speaks in a calm, stoic tone, “I think she is one of them.  You can run if you like, and I would suggest it.  They are dangerous.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 20, 2006)

Shishi was right, this guy was definitely a hazard. A Banisher in the making. Harlequin left the photo in his courier bag, there wouldn't be an opportunity for it now. A pity, the girl seemed like  a pretty good source of information.

"Miss, now would be an ideal opportunity to hurry on home," he advised, "I believe your friend would be happiest if you weren't on the wrong end of a switchblade."

Harlequin turned his back on the stunningly attractive stranger and positioned himself next to his luggage. A plan was already forming in his head.

"You never did explain to me what 'they' were," he said to the not-so-attractive stranger, "What makes you think she's one?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 20, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Shishi was right, this guy was definitely a hazard. A Banisher in the making. Harlequin left the photo in his courier bag, there wouldn't be an opportunity for it now. A pity, the girl seemed like  a pretty good source of information.
> 
> "Miss, now would be an ideal opportunity to hurry on home," he advised, "I believe your friend would be happiest if you weren't on the wrong end of a switchblade."



The man speaks, “I have no quarrel with you, step aside from it.  Or you will suffer its fate.”


			
				Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Harlequin turned his back on the stunningly attractive stranger and positioned himself next to his luggage. A plan was already forming in his head.
> 
> "You never did explain to me what 'they' were," he said to the not-so-attractive stranger, "What makes you think she's one?"



“They are demons in the flesh, warped and twisted and cursed with the gift to corrupt others.  I can see now that this thing has corrupted you, and you are one of them,” the man pauses, “I am Nemesis; and it is my duty to cut your hearts out.”

The girl squeals, “Oh my god he is crazy…”


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2006)

Thessaly winces on catching a glimpse of the bloodied flesh through holes in his clothes.

"Move your hands," she instructs, and gently places her own hands over the wounds to replace his.

Even though she knew it wasn't strictly necessary, she spoke softly a brief incantation, finding that it helped to focus her mind on what she was doing, and distract herself from the...well...yuckiness of the wounds.

_"By my Art, the pain will end,
the bone will knit, the flesh will mend..._

As she murmured the mantra, she concentrated...forming a mental image of unmarred skin, and drawing the power to make it so from realms beyond the merely mortal...

(casting a spell to heal another's wounds...5 diceola tae make eet work)


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 20, 2006)

"Young woman, what part of 'hurry home' don't you understand!? Run!" Harlequin was a little worried, this encounter didn't seem like the variety that would be solved by words.

He had contingencies in mind however, his plans had taken shape and he was as ready as he'd ever be. He calmy picked up his metal briefcase, and waited patiently by the larger suitcase.

"Time to choose, Nemesis. The girl is leaving so unless you go after her you'll only be left with me. You go after her however and you're leaving yourself open from behind," he hoped the words would buy the girl time.

Harlequin spent some mana in exchange for preparation for what was to come. He projected the image of himself in Nemesis' head a little askew from where he actually was.

_Casting Misperception - 4 dice. Harlequin will try to use the briefcase as a shield if he is attacked. If Nemesis goes after the girl Harlequin will kick the suitcase into his path in an attempt to trip him._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 20, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> _"By my Art, the pain will end,
> the bone will knit, the flesh will mend..._
> 
> As she murmured the mantra, she concentrated...forming a mental image of unmarred skin, and drawing the power to make it so from realms beyond the merely mortal...
> ...



_Thessaly gets 1 success on the spell, she heals back 1 lethal wound.  This spell uses 1 mana._

The injury begins to knit itself back, but the injuries are still severe and it will take another casting.  She channels her mana and can see some effect, but Gawain will need more to be fully well.  Gawain smiles, “You have a soft touch lass, and a pretty face, a man could get used to this treatment, love.”

“Oh and if it is not too much to ask perhaps some bandages and dressing, and some water to clean up this bloody mess would be delightful.  I dare say I must look a mess and very unpresentable,” Gawain smiles through pained gripped teeth.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 20, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Time to choose, Nemesis. The girl is leaving so unless you go after her you'll only be left with me. You go after her however and you're leaving yourself open from behind," he hoped the words would buy the girl time.
> 
> Harlequin spent some mana in exchange for preparation for what was to come. He projected the image of himself in Nemesis' head a little askew from where he actually was.
> 
> _Casting Misperception - 4 dice. Harlequin will try to use the briefcase as a shield if he is attacked. If Nemesis goes after the girl Harlequin will kick the suitcase into his path in an attempt to trip him._



_Nemesis checks for Paradox and gets no successes, he casts a vulgar spell and gets 2 successes.  Harlequin gets 1 success and gains 3 dots of armor from the spell._

Nemesis pulls the blade back under his wrist holding it in reverse, murmuring words of power, or at least they must be words of power because his body is suffused with a glow of crimson, his eyes glowing, and red runes covering his skin…

_Harlequin gets a 10 for his initiative, Nemesis gets an 11 for his initiative and Cymbeline rolls a 9.  *Initiative:** Nemesis 11, Harlequin 10, Cymbeline 9*_

Nemesis rushes forward, feinting to the right and then striking low and from the left and draws a neat line of blood along Harlequin’s arm!  Nemesis is obviously very skilled with the blade even with using the suitcase as a shield and his magical defenses he was able to land a vicious wound!

_Nemesis rolls 2 successes on 6 dice, using Advantageous Angle; Harlequin suffers 2 lethal injuries._

Cymbeline shrieks, “Nooooo!”


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 20, 2006)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Thessaly gets 1 success on the spell, she heals back 1 lethal wound.  This spell uses 1 mana._
> 
> The injury begins to knit itself back, but the injuries are still severe and it will take another casting.  She channels her mana and can see some effect, but Gawain will need more to be fully well.  Gawain smiles, “You have a soft touch lass, and a pretty face, a man could get used to this treatment, love.”
> 
> “Oh and if it is not too much to ask perhaps some bandages and dressing, and some water to clean up this bloody mess would be delightful.  I dare say I must look a mess and very unpresentable,” Gawain smiles through pained gripped teeth.




(OOC - I thought Improv magic from your preferred sphere didn't cost mana?)

Thessaly shakes her head. "One second...lemme try again. Sometimes I can get it all in one try. You got hurt pretty bad..."

She concentrates again, lips moving, but not vocalizing this time.

(one more time with the healing )


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 20, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - I thought Improv magic from your preferred sphere didn't cost mana?)
> 
> Thessaly shakes her head. "One second...lemme try again. Sometimes I can get it all in one try. You got hurt pretty bad..."
> 
> ...



_The spell has a natural cost of 1 mana, using it a second time uses another mana point.  She gets 2 more successes, healing two more wounds._

Gawain smiles, “Thank you Thessaly you have done more then most, and I appreciate it.”  Not all of his injuries are healed but the most grievous are better.  The stranger stands, “I can handle it from here, these injuries will heal quick enough on their own.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 20, 2006)

Harlequin hisses. More than a Banisher in the making, this guy was the real deal. That girl was going to prove to be a deadly distraction. She had witnessed the Banisher's spellcasting, something that Harlequin could only blame himself for.

"I liked that shirt, you ss," fortunately he had other shirts, but of particularly pressing concern  were his low mana reserves... and the nasty cut along his arm. He'd start feeling that in a moment or two. He had to have some mana left after the fight to deal with the woman. Words weren't going to refute a guy glowing red and being covered in runes.

Harlequin focused on Nemesis, getting a grasp of the crazed Banisher's mind, then attacking it with the brute force of mana reserves fed directly into his opponent's head.

_Psychic Assault - 4 dice minus opponent's resolve_


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 20, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Harlequin focused on Nemesis, getting a grasp of the crazed Banisher's mind, then attacking it with the brute force of mana reserves fed directly into his opponent's head.
> 
> _Psychic Assault - 4 dice minus opponent's resolve_



_Harlequin enacts his Psychic Assault rolling 2 dice and getting no successes!_

Harlequin focuses his mind, and forces his will directly at Nemesis, but the determined knife wielding Banisher resists the assault with sheer will and determination!  Meanwhile the girl shrieks, “Oh my god… someone help us… he is trying to kill us!”

_Nemesis rolls 6 dice and gets another success, Harlequin takes another Lethal wound for a total of 3!_

Nemesis is focused as his blade slashes low cutting Harlequin’s stomach.  There is no smile of enjoyment on his face, only the grim look of death in his eyes.  He is a professional, there is no pleasure in what he does though that probably brings little solace to Harlequin.

_Those inside the Monkey’s Paw hear Cymbeline shouting!  They won’t be able to act till next round, if they choose to do so._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 21, 2006)

Another injury. Harlequin's stomach this time. A glance at the injury told him he hadn't been gutted, but were it not for the defensive spell he threw up at the the beginning of the fight he'd have lost the use of one arm and been holding his guts in with the other. Harlequin needed to find a way to fight back against Nemesis.

The girl was doing an impeccable job of making things harder. Aside from possibly luring more Sleepers with her shrieking, she had disregarded Harlequin's advice. No doubt, as soon as Harlequin was dead Nemesis would move on to making ribbons out of her.

_Dodging, moving back out of the alley._


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 21, 2006)

Thessaly is about to answer some of the newcomer's statements...when she pauses, listening. A moment later, it's clearly audible...if muffled. Cymbeline screaming from outside.

Immediately Thessaly is heading for the door.

"Morrigan, come on!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 24, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Another injury. Harlequin's stomach this time. A glance at the injury told him he hadn't been gutted, but were it not for the defensive spell he threw up at the the beginning of the fight he'd have lost the use of one arm and been holding his guts in with the other. Harlequin needed to find a way to fight back against Nemesis.
> 
> The girl was doing an impeccable job of making things harder. Aside from possibly luring more Sleepers with her shrieking, she had disregarded Harlequin's advice. No doubt, as soon as Harlequin was dead Nemesis would move on to making ribbons out of her.
> 
> _Dodging, moving back out of the alley._



 Harlequin goes on the defensive, the menacing Banisher, preparing another deadly strike.  The woman behind him has calmed suddenly and then he hears words that are as best as he can surmise can only be some form of Atlantean…

Over his shoulder he feels a chilling wind, a chill that sinks beneath his skin… and then a blast arcs out from the woman behind him of arcane force slamming into Nemesis and sending the mysterious Banisher sprawling back nearly forty feet into and over a vehicle’s hood.  The young woman then collapses.

Morrigan and Thessaly come outside to see Cymbeline laying in the alley, and Harlequin standing at the edge of his alley with his briefcase in hand, his arm and stomach bleeding from slashing injuries.

_Out of Combat for the moment…_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 25, 2006)

Harlequin clutches his injured arm to his injured stomach trying to prevent leaving much of a blood trail. He glances at the young woman. She was a mage? Perhaps Harlequin was in the clear after all, assuming the attractive young stranger was alright. Hearing movement behind him Harlequin turned to face the people who had come out of the Monkey's Paw.

Surprise. It was her. The one from the photo. Harlequin had thought his search would have been more difficult but admittedly he had already had his share of difficulty for one night.

"Your friend may need attention," he said, indicating the collapsed Cymbeline.

With someone to look after for the young woman Harlequin was free to do his job. He hurried over to where Nemesis had been thrown by the blast of magic. If it had killed him it wasn't as though leaving his corpse in the street was an option. If Nemesis was unconcious then Harlequin had to detain him for the local Guardians to question him. If neither of those was the case he'd think of something else.

_Merry Christmas all! _


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 25, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> With someone to look after for the young woman Harlequin was free to do his job. He hurried over to where Nemesis had been thrown by the blast of magic. If it had killed him it wasn't as though leaving his corpse in the street was an option. If Nemesis was unconcious then Harlequin had to detain him for the local Guardians to question him. If neither of those was the case he'd think of something else.



Harlequin moves quickly to where Nemesis should be, and finds nothing.  The Banisher has fled in the confusion. He looks up in time just to see Nemesis scaling a ten foot wall in one even stride and then is gone into the night… meanwhile Harlequin’s injuries though not mortal are extensive, his arm going numb, and the sting of his belly growing hot.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 25, 2006)

Harlequin had done everything he could, now it was a matter of getting himself patched up. He walked back across the street towards where the others were and awkwardly put his briefcase down next to his suitcase.

"You wouldn't happen to have a first aid kit in that store would you?" he asked, "These may need stitches."


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 26, 2006)

"Cymbeline!" Thessaly exclaims in horror. She dashes into the alley to kneel by the collapsed woman's side and take her pulse.

She then looks up at Harlequin with a bit of worry. "What happened here? Who did this to her...and...what was done?"

THEN she notices Harlequin's wounds and mutters an oath.

"Morrigan, lets get everyone into the store. I'll close it up and drop the curtains. There's a first aid kit in the bathroom...we'll probably need it. I don't think I can fix all of this one..."

She gets down in a position to pick Cymbeline up, but waits to hear what happened before actually starting to do so...just in case the girl needed healing before moving.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 27, 2006)

*Cymbeline*







_Because a picture is worth a thousand words..._


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 27, 2006)

"Cymbeline? Pretty name," Harlequin noted off-hand in his vaguely Canadian accent.

He paused for a moment before continuing. He had found the girl he was meant to protect, but was she a Sleeper? Better safe than sorry.

"We had a run-in with a mugger who was particularly good with a switchblade. He did a runner, probably thought her screaming would attract people. Incidently, it did," he said, waving his uninjured arm in Thessaly's direction, "The guy didn't actually get near her but she feinted anyway. Not too good at the sight of blood, maybe? That said, I'm getting dizzy, I need to sit down. Can someone else get my luggage? My apologies if I get blood on anything."

The blood loss was possibly affecting his thinking, some of the things Thessaly said gave the vague impression she might have been Awakened. Maybe. He'd have to wait until there was some kind of slip of the tongue.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 28, 2006)

Cymbeline lies still, her breathing slow but firm.  There does not seem to be anything physically wrong with her, but Thessaly gets the distinct feeling of gnawing cold down to her bones, sending a shiver down her spine.  It is wholly unnatural…

A police vehicle stops at the entrance of the alley with the James Cove Police Department emblazoned on the door.  The door swings open and a tall slim white male steps out with close cropped hair and a clean shaven look.  He looks concerned as he shines a light and says, “Everyone okay?”

Thessaly recognizes the man as Officer Brady.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 30, 2006)

Cops, freakin' fantastic. Harlequin squinted and shielded his eyes from the flashlight, turning away for a few seconds. He cursed under his breath, muttering a few obscenities before his muttering became incomprehensible, although mages who happened to overhear it would recognise the mumbled Atlantean.

He then turned back around to face the police officer, acting as though nothing was wrong while his injuries weeped blood into his clothing. Hopefully the image the officer saw would simply be Harlequin as though he hadn't been caught in an one-sided knife fight.

"She feinted, Officer, but her friends are taking care of her," Harlequin explained.

_Casting Imposter using words of power - 6 dice. Success allocation priority goes to sight, smell, sound and touch respectively._


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 30, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "She feinted, Officer, but her friends are taking care of her," Harlequin explained.
> 
> _Casting Imposter using words of power - 6 dice. Success allocation priority goes to sight, smell, sound and touch respectively._



_Harlequin rolls 2 successes on his Imposter spell casting, Officer Brady gets 0 successes in an opposed roll.  But he does get 2 successes on a Wits + Composure roll to hear the words of power._

“Allison,” he focuses his attention towards Thessaly, “Is everything okay?  I got a call that some prowlers were sighted around here.  Who is the foreign fellow?” he shines the light on Harlequin, “I thought I heard him talking German or something… you know this guy?”

When Harlequin speaks Officer Brady replies, “Oh you speak English… what is your name stranger?”


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2006)

Thessaly snaps out of her startled gape, and nods.

"Sorry, officer Brady. I'm still...the blood..." she shakes her head. "This is Cymbeline...a friend of mine. She'd just left the store. I haven't met this gentleman before, but he..."

She pauses, realizing she couldn't see the injuries anymore. Her mouth opens and closes as she frantically edits what she had been about to say.

"...he helped her. Drove off whoever it was. So he's okay in my books."

She looks back down at Cymbeline and nods slowly. "I don't see any injuries. I think she just fainted from shock or fear. She should be okay when she wakes up." With a glance at Brady, Thessaly adds, "Do you want her to come down to the station when she wakes up so she can file a report? I'm afraid I came too late to see what happened."


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 31, 2006)

*Outside the Monkey’s Paw*

Officer Brady replies, “What blood…” but as Thessaly changes her story he looks confused, “Well Allison if you are alright and no one is hurt… then I will be on my way.”

Cymbeline stirs opening her eyes, “Where am I?” she whispers to Thessaly.

Officer Brady sees Cymbeline stirring and sighs, “I am going to let you guys off with a warning, and frankly I don’t really see anything of note…” but he turns to Harlequin, “I am going to keep my eye out for you, stranger.”

He walks back to his patrol car and pauses waiting for Harlequin to speak, “What was that name again stranger?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 31, 2006)

Harlequin chuckles good-naturedly.

"Sorry, officer, forgot you had asked. My friends call me Hal," he says with a respectful nod, "I'm here for a holiday, checking out property prices."

He was getting a little light-headed, and had missed the question the first time. Harlequin could feel the blood beginning to pool in the pocket he had put the hand of his injured arm in.


----------



## Tokiwong (Dec 31, 2006)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Sorry, officer, forgot you had asked. My friends call me Hal," he says with a respectful nod, "I'm here for a holiday, checking out property prices."



Officer Brady nods, “Hal, well welcome to James Cove and stay out of trouble.”

The vehicle pulls away slowly.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Dec 31, 2006)

Harlequin physically sags once the officer is out of sight. He staggers a little and leans against a wall.

"I'm glad to see she's alright," he says, his injuries visible again, "I'm a gentleman, then? Heh. Did my mumbling before make any sense?"

If she understood Atlantean then that would make things so much easier.


----------



## Shayuri (Dec 31, 2006)

Thessaly gives him a sort of 'duh' look and says, "About as much sense as some of the other things I saw."

She then smooths out Cymbeline's hair off her face and says, "It's okay, you're okay. You're right behind the store. Me and Morrigan are here. This guy says you were getting mugged or something, and that he chased him off." She points at Harlequin, then says, "Can you get up? I think we should all get inside."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 1, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly gives him a sort of 'duh' look and says, "About as much sense as some of the other things I saw."
> 
> She then smooths out Cymbeline's hair off her face and says, "It's okay, you're okay. You're right behind the store. Me and Morrigan are here. This guy says you were getting mugged or something, and that he chased him off." She points at Harlequin, then says, "Can you get up? I think we should all get inside."



 Cymbeline stands, “I can walk… I am sorry… I lost myself… I thought I was dreaming, lost in a forest of trees of flesh.  Oh I think… I remember… I remember the name of the queen Thessaly,” she grabs Thessaly’s arms excited, “I remember the name!  Cxaxa Qherephis… that was her name… the queen.”

Cymbeline pauses… “She led me to the Iron Tower… I… it was a nightmare.  I felt them tugging at me… they were demons and they scoured my flesh and paraded around in my skin.  I felt naked, but she guided me to the top… and I left my mark…”

Cymbeline leans her head on Thessaly’s shoulder, “Oh my god… I think I am going crazy.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 1, 2007)

Harlequin smiled and shook his head. That caused a minor dizziness attack but leaning against the wall ensured he didn't fall.

"You're definiely not crazy," he explained, "That dream means something very significant. If I'm lucky your friends can explain it to you, but if not I'll explain it to you once I'm patched up."

Harlequin looks at Thessaly. She'd have to be the Thessaly that Shishi was talking about. What were the odds of that? A message for the girl he was looking for anyway.

"By the way, my name's Hal," he says to Cymbeline, then looks to Thessaly, "And if you're Thessaly then Shishi gives his best regards."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2007)

Thessaly glances up at Hal from where she was staring wide-eyed at Cymbeline's confession.

"Uh...Shishi...okay." She shrugs. "Sorry, I've never heard of him, or her...but if it's like practically everything else, they probably know me through my grandma anyway."

She then waves Morrigan over. "Did Bell just _awaken_ or am I completely thick?" she asks in a hushed voice.

Then she's helping Cymbeline up. "Hal, lets get you inside. If Bell's awake now, that'll at least make treating your owies easier. Come on, lets get off the street."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 1, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Then she's helping Cymbeline up. "Hal, lets get you inside. If Bell's awake now, that'll at least make treating your owies easier. Come on, lets get off the street."



_Shishi was the Guardian of the Veil that sent Thessaly the mask, and the letter and the invitation to the dinner...http://www.enworld.org/showpost.php?p=3104501&postcount=8_

Cymbeline follows Thessaly, “Yeah we really should see to his injuries… and thank you Hal… you were very brave.”

She smiles weakly to the bleeding stranger.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 1, 2007)

Harlequin smiles back and follows.

"I should be thanking you actually, Cymbeline. I guess you don't remember what took place," Harlequin smiled ironically, "I guess when you know you'll see the humour in it."

He chuckles, "Heh, 'owies', I like that."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2007)

Once back inside the store Thessaly tries to get her priorities in order. The first aid kit, already brought in for the benefit of the FIRST stranger, was on the counter. She grabbed that first.

"Cymbeline, would you get some water from the bathroom? We'll need to clean him up before we can tell how bad they really are."

Then to Hal, "Lie down on the floor on your back here and lift your shirt a bit." Her eyes shifted slightly in Cymbeline's direction as she added, "With any luck, these bled worse than they are..."

Once Cymbeline isn't there, she sighs under her breath...this healing thing was using a lot of power. "Sorry, Hal...if I'd known you were going to come along all beat up like this, I would have been more frugal..."

Then she's focusing all her thoughts, all her perceptions on the green web of lifeforce that permeated the room, connecting Hal, and Thessaly and the flies, the very microbes in the air. The imperative to heal was already part of Hal's web; the thick, matted knot of connections that existed between the living cells of his body. Thessaly had only to...encourage that imperative, and to fuel it with energy from her own pattern. Golden light flowed from her palms, shining onto the mortified flesh. The warmth of it was startling, almost uncomfortable, but it wasn't the light that caused the heat. It was the sudden increase in cellular activity and reproduction as the wound seemed to "age" towards recovery in seconds instead of days.

(doing the healing trick again, 5 dice and 1 mana...I have 7 of those to start with, yar? Hee...gonna need some replacement at this rate )


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 1, 2007)

"It seems I've arrived at a very eventful time. I'm sorry for the inconveniance," Harlequin apologised, noting the presence of another bloodied individual.

Harlequin winced a little as he lay down. He tried to remember whether he brought his luggage in with him. It could wait.

"There's a lot to talk about, but I'll let you concentrate," he said, lifting his shirt a little to expose the wound.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 1, 2007)

_Thessaly has used 3 mana thus far putting her at 4; she fails to get any successes on the improvised casting._

Cymbeline nods and does as instructed… despite Thessaly trying to stay focused, she can’t focus the energies of Life to mend this stranger’s wounds.  Gawain watches having bandaged himself with a courteous smile, “My lord… this is one right bloody mess, if you don’t mind me saying.”

Cymbeline returns and takes Harlequin’s hand trying to comfort him, “Is he going to be okay?  Maybe we should rush him to the hospital?”


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2007)

"It's too much," Thessaly mutters. "I've never tried to use this much all at once before...maybe Cymbeline is right. If I can't do anything, then I don't know what else to do besides take you to the emergency room."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 1, 2007)

"I should be alright, I've survived worse," Harlequin lied, not wanting to worry his hosts, "Cymbeline, you wouldn't happen to have a towel there would you? I don't want to get too much blood on things, probably be bad for business, eh?"

He sighed, "I know I'm going to have to throw out the shirt, but is there a way to get blood stains out of jeans?... Thessaly, are you sure you can't patch me up with a few bandages? I'd be perfectly happy with that."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 1, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I should be alright, I've survived worse," Harlequin lied, not wanting to worry his hosts, "Cymbeline, you wouldn't happen to have a towel there would you? I don't want to get too much blood on things, probably be bad for business, eh?"



“I know some basic first aid,” she starts applying what she knows cleaning and bandaging Harlequin, “I can’t believe you took on that psycho… he wanted to kill you… how did you make it… I passed out and then he was gone.”

She smiles, “You saved my life… I owe you my life, my hero.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 1, 2007)

Hero? Cymbeline saved Harlequin, but explaining how that came about could wait until she was aware of the basics involved with being one of the Awakened. Until then Harlequin wasn't about to complain about having pretty girls worry over him. He smiled, Cymbeline was an incredibly attractive young woman, but the title of hero probably wasn't terribly suitable for him. He was too manipulative and underhanded to consider himself a hero. He'd never had to put himself in harm's way before, well, not without an easy way out. The combination of a stunning girl and a sense of duty compelled him to get himself cut up, but it seemed to have payed off in the end.

"Cymbeline, I'm just glad I was in the right place at the right time. The guy gave up when Thessaly and associates arrived. Must have thought the odds were against him at that point," that and Cymbeline hurled the guy into a car after blasting him with magic frost, "I'm never be able to turn my back on a damsel in distress."

At this point he couldn't exactly say he was just doing his job, although he would have gone out of his way to help Cymbeline anyway. It was the eyes, he could never resist dark eyes. The question at this point was where Cymbeline had drawn that mystery power from. Harlequin had thought after the spell that she was a Mage, but clearly he was wrong. Had the use of magic (powerful magic for that matter) forced an Awakening? But then how could she have accessed the Supernal if she was a Sleeper? 

Harlequin's lack of understanding grated at him, magic was still new to him and there was so much to learn. Learning was made somewhat difficult when relations were becoming increasingly tense between him and his mentor. Personal matters aside, Thessaly knew Cymbeline better than Harlequin did, perhaps she would have an insight.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 1, 2007)

Cymbeline smiles shyly, “Well you coming along saved my life…” she finishes bandaging his stomach, “I don’t know what happened… but I just feel different… I guess almost dying would be life changing.”

“But that dream,” she turns to Thessaly, “It seemed so vivid… so real.”


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 1, 2007)

"Yeah," Thessaly agrees. "We, uh, should probably talk about that. Morrigan might be better at it, but...well, if you went to one of the watchtowers, and wrote your name on it, then I don't know what else to say but that you're Awakened. I mean, I knew you were close, but..."

She shrugs helplessly.

"It's kind of a long story. The short version is that you've discovered a sort of...bridge, between your body in this world, and a higher order of reality that is the realm of the soul. You can use that bridge...the tower in your dream...to change this reality according to the will of your soul."

She coughs, "Uh, sort of. I'm not explaining it well. I"m new at this myself. But basically it means that magic is real, and you've just woken up to it."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 1, 2007)

"That's a pretty good summary of it," Harlequin interjects.

It seemed as though it was up to Thessaly to explain to Cymbeline what had happened then. Better that she hears it from someone she knows well. Harlequin looked back over to the other injured fellow. He was wearing a blue shirt.

"So, gentleman in the blue shirt, you wouldn't happen to be the 'Man in Blue' would you?" Harlequin figured it was worth asking.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 1, 2007)

Cymbeline listens, “Are you… you are serious.  Magic?  Magic is real?  I don’t get it… I mean, does that mean you know what magic is?  Is that… I don’t understand, what does that mean?  Is that what my dream, meant… why do you say I am awake?”

Gawain gives Harlequin a puzzled and edgy look, “Man in blue… that would be an odd title for a man, don’t you think.  But perhaps that is your way of introducing yourself, I am Gawain, Adept of Fate, Time, and Space; member of the Mysterium in good standing.”

He gives Harlequin the once over and sighs, “And you would be?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 1, 2007)

"Harlequin, Disciple of Mind, Apprentice of Space, Initiate of Time and member of the Guardians, at your service," he introduced himself, "I was informed that a man in blue knew of my coming. I thought that he may have knowledge of what exactly I'm meant to be doing here, and what I'm meant to be protecting Thessaly from."

Funny how Harlequin came here looking for Thessaly and ended up protecting Cymbeline. If he's going to protect Thessaly he might as well protect those close to her, couldn't hurt. No, wait, it did, but it's not as though he's bothered by it.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 2, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Harlequin, Disciple of Mind, Apprentice of Space, Initiate of Time and member of the Guardians, at your service," he introduced himself, "I was informed that a man in blue knew of my coming. I thought that he may have knowledge of what exactly I'm meant to be doing here, and what I'm meant to be protecting Thessaly from."



Gawain smirks, running his hands through his long dark hair, graying around the ears.  He smiles, “Well I can’t say that I was expecting you, but I can say that Fate has a way of bringing people together as is needed.  Were you a friend of Winnie?  That would perhaps put this whole mystery into perspective…”

“Although a Guardian… perhaps this is just another complicated and overwrought scheme… not that I have a low opinion of the Eyes of the Dragon.  They served well in the age of Atlantis past, and I am sure they serve well now young Harlequin.  But then again we are not here to discuss politics…” Gawain finishes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 2, 2007)

"Thanks for the vote of confidence. I didn't say Guardian in good standing," Harlequin said with a smirk, not that he had been a Mage long enough to earn a good standing, and Jester would probably counter any effort to gain rank, "But Winnie, eh?"

Harlequin reached over for his courier bag, pulling out the package wrapping and once more checking the return address.

"Winifred, yes. I was hoping to run into her as well. The note said she'll see me again, which will be mighty helpful considering she must have had the urge to be a little cryptic the day she wrote it. She wouldn't happen to be around, would she?" he asked.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 2, 2007)

Thessaly blinks owlishly behind her glasses and coughs.

"She's...uh...she's passed on, Hal. She's dead. You didn't know?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 2, 2007)

"Well, I know now. I'm afraid she didn't mention it in her letter. Not much of a letter in truth," Hal digs around further in his bag, "Just a couple of lines which made me curious enough to cancel my current plans and come here. I have to admit the change of plans has already been worth while though, as I got to make myself useful."

He hands Thessaly the book, the package wrapping and the photo with the Atlantean rune written on the back.

"The message is written in the back few pages, where I also found the photo," he explained, tapping the approximate location of the specific page.

"My apologies Cymbeline, your Awakening appears to be one of a rather significant series of events. It probably feels like you've been thrown in the deep end. Everything will become clearer with time," Harlequin could imagine how chaotic it may feel for Cymbeline.

"Gawain, you wouldn't happen to know any alternative meanings to the rune for 'protection' would you?"


----------



## Aenion (Jan 2, 2007)

Morrigan stayed outside when Thess and Cymbeline helped Hal inside. He might have convinced officer Brady for now, but she couldn't risk letting the police find any evidence if they decided to investigate. Afterall in a sleepy town like this law enforcement is bound to grow bored. She chuckled at the thought as she searched the dark alley, _Sleepy indeed... First that girl calls Thess a witch and a couple of hours later we have two unknown mages on our hands with lifethreatening stabwounds... These hunters aren't slacking..._ she thought grimly, _That bugger left a nasty dent in that car, nothing I can do about that though... From the looks of it Hal's quite lucky Cymbeline Awakened the way she did..._

ooc: Wits+Investigation(Crime scenes) 5 to search for any evidence left behind

Her investigation over the pale woman takes a last drag from her smoke before she goes back inside. She looks at the two men wrapped up in bandages and Cymbeline, "Is everyone going to be alright?" she asks with an obvious British accent, her voice otherwise devoid of emotion.

ooc: My apologies for my absence, the holidays kept me pretty busy. Best wishes everyone


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 3, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Morrigan stayed outside when Thess and Cymbeline helped Hal inside. He might have convinced officer Brady for now, but she couldn't risk letting the police find any evidence if they decided to investigate. Afterall in a sleepy town like this law enforcement is bound to grow bored. She chuckled at the thought as she searched the dark alley, _Sleepy indeed... First that girl calls Thess a witch and a couple of hours later we have two unknown mages on our hands with lifethreatening stabwounds... These hunters aren't slacking..._ she thought grimly, _That bugger left a nasty dent in that car, nothing I can do about that though... From the looks of it Hal's quite lucky Cymbeline Awakened the way she did..._
> 
> ooc: Wits+Investigation(Crime scenes) 5 to search for any evidence left behind
> 
> ...



_Morrigan rolls 3 successes on 5 dice._

Morrigan does a little bit of investigating and finds a pack of smokes; an exotic Japanese brand, called Rin, there are three cigarettes left in the pack.  There is little else besides the large dent left in the vehicle by the road.

_Back inside…_

Gawain pauses and looks at the rune in question, “Ah this is a common mistake, and most mages see this and think it reads protection.  This is partly true, but Atlantean is a language to identify and represent supernal concepts.  This symbol right here is more then just Protection in that an object or individual is in need of protection from those that exist on high.  This specific protection rune refers to the Exarchs… interesting.”

Cymbeline finishes bandaging Harlequin and sigh, “Well chaotic is one way to classify this; I feel a tingling on my skin… I taste something different in the air… Allison… or is it Thessaly… you said I am awake… what did I just wake up from?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2007)

"You're right... very interesting, many thanks," Harlequin replied to Gawain.

Another reason to talk to Shishi again. Harlequin tried to move the hand of his injured arm and found negligable difficulty. Cymbeline's badndages would serve him well.

"Thankyou, Cymbeline," he got to his feet, "I'll leave you and Thessaly to talk, but I need to borrow her later. I'm off to get my luggage."

He stopped by Morrigan on his way out.

"I should be fine, thanks for your concern," Harlequin didn't hear any concern in her tone, but he may as well have been courteous.

He left the store and went over to his luggage. Picking up his briefcase he noticed the lack of damage to it. An understandable development against a foe like Nemesis, all the damage found its way around to Harlequin. Putting the briefcase down he turned his attention to where the fight took place. A competent Guardian knew to cover his tracks. Blood, shreds of cloth, he had to make sure he hadn't left any behind, or at least not too much. If he was lucky he hoped to stumble across something that Nemesis may have left behind.

_Investigation - 5 dice_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 3, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> He left the store and went over to his luggage. Picking up his briefcase he noticed the lack of damage to it. An understandable development against a foe like Nemesis, all the damage found its way around to Harlequin. Putting the briefcase down he turned his attention to where the fight took place. A competent Guardian knew to cover his tracks. Blood, shreds of cloth, he had to make sure he hadn't left any behind, or at least not too much. If he was lucky he hoped to stumble across something that Nemesis may have left behind.
> 
> _Investigation - 5 dice_



_Harlequin gets 1 success to investigate the area._

Harlequin scours the area and finds some of his torn cloth, and droplets of his blood, but nothing else that belongs to Nemesis, well nothing obvious at least.  With some cursory cleaning he could erase his physical presence from the scene.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 3, 2007)

"It's sort of hard to explain without giving the whole story," Thessaly hems. "Again, the short version is that you woke up from being unaware of what we call the 'Supernal' world...that's the higher order of reality." She pauses, then says, "Let me start over a little."

"Most people believe that the physical world, the normal world that we all live in, is the only reality. They're not aware of any other way. You can think of them as being asleep, and in their sleep they believe their dreams are real. The truth is that everything here, all of this you see with your eyes, hear with your ears...it's all just as hazy and...and ultimately as illusionary as a dream."

She smiles a little as she says, "And like a dream, if you KNOW it's a dream, you can change things. The true reality, the Supernal reality, is more powerful...more REAL...than this world. If you're awake to it, you can sort of pull it to you, around you...and use the Supernal world's power to override this world. That's, in a nutshell, how magic works. Once you get it, it almost doesn't seem like magic at all. Everything of this world you used to think was infallible, like gravity and the laws of physics...you start realizing that they're just...figments. The real truth is in the Supernal realm. Magic is just taking the figment...and replacing it with the truth."

"Anyway, the REASON it's so hard to connect to the Supernal is because there's this kind of...gap. A rift. It blocks the Supernal off from the mortal realm. To bridge the gap, and create a connection between your soul and the Supernal realm, there are these five towers. The Watchtowers. Each one represents something different, and calls to a different kind of person. I say represents, but that's misleading though because it makes them sound like metaphors. They're not though. They're Supernal...they're REAL. Realer than real. Truer than true...and when you write your name on it, it creates a sympathetic resonance between you and the Tower. So now, you're "plugged in," kinda. It's only a matter of time before you start figuring out how to use that connection."

"Me and Morrigan and everyone...we can help. You're still dreaming here, with the rest of us. But like us, now you KNOW you are. You're Awakened. You're...a mage."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 3, 2007)

Harlequin went about removing evidence of his presence from the crime scene. As he had been placed at the scene by a police officer, removing evidence of his injuries became the imperative. With that out of the way he collected his luggage and took it into the store.

"Can someone point me in the direction of a place I can get changed?" he asks.


----------



## Aenion (Jan 3, 2007)

Morrigan nods at Thess when she finishes, quite impressed with the insight shown by the young mage, "Thess is quite on the spot. The laws of physics are not constants, they can be bent and in often even broken. But breaking the laws of physics is a risky thing. Sometimes the normal world will attempt to correct the changes we try to impose on them. This backlash can lead to very strange and dangerous effects if they aren't controlled. To more exotic and strange the effect you're trying to wrought the higher the risk. That is why you don't see people throwing fireballs at each other in the streets," her lips curve a little at that, but her voice stays pretty much emotionless.

"Awakening to the Supernal world is different for all of us, though the different paths tend to have something in common. You mentioned an iron tower? I believe you Awakened on the path of the Mastigos, if I'm not mistaken..." she guesses, looking at the others to correct her if she's wrong.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 4, 2007)

Thessaly shakes her head. "I always mess up which tower is what...I'm still pretty new at this."

"Oh, and as for my name. Well, I was born Allison, but mages can...well, they can -use- your name, sometimes without your permission. To connect things to you. Or find you. So mages usually adopt a fake name that helps keep that kind of thing from happening. Thessaly is my 'shadow name,' the name I use with other Awakened people."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 4, 2007)

Harlequin gets back from changing into a fresh outfit, noting to himself that he'll have to dispose of the bloodied clothing at the soonest possible convenience.

"The Iron Tower, Path of Scourging, Mastigos. That's the one alright," he interjects as he returns, "You'll find the bending of space, and the bending of minds, to be rather easy for you. You can forget about manipulating lifeless materials though; dirt, stone, plastic, etc. I share your path, Cymbeline. We're commonly referred to as 'Warlocks'."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 5, 2007)

_Thessaly earns 1 Arcane Experience Point._

Cymbeline nods but does not speak taking everything in.  Gawain does speak though with a broad if pained smile, “Impressive, a concise description of the Awakened… as much as I would enjoy debating the finer points of awakened society, I would prefer if perhaps I could be a shown a room to rest, clean, and collect my thoughts.  I will only need Sanctuary for a few days at best.. no more then three I suppose.”

Cymbeline finally speaks, “I am a warlock?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 6, 2007)

"Long story short? You are a warlock," Harlequin agrees with a nod, "Although while I think of it, you in particular may have some talent with manipulating forces, like light, heat, gravity, or cold."

He smirked on the inside when mentioning cold. Harlequin wasn't sure when it would be best to tell Cymbeline what actually happened in the alleyway, but he would do it soon, once it seemed her thoughts had settled somewhat.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 6, 2007)

"Yeah...sorry. Now that we're all in the club, I guess there's no reason not to adjourn to the real sanctuary. Everyone follow me."

Thessaly gets up and goes to the spiral staircase that loops up to the half-sized second floor of the bookstore, where the rarer, more valuable stock is kept. Her fingers move over the pole in the center of the steps, searching...then find the cleverly hidden switch. The floor under the stairs rotates away, revealing that the staircase goes both up AND down.

She waves the others over. "Down here." Then she goes first, down into the dark. A moment later light from below shines up.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 6, 2007)

"Ooh, impressive," Harlequin says as the secret door slides open, apparently ignorant of the fact that an opening door paled in comparison to he and his colleagues' ability to shape reality to their will.

He follows the others downstairs once the light comes on, carrying his briefcase and courier bag.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 7, 2007)

Gawain smiles and follows Thessaly down into the Sanctum.  Cymbeline looks numb and follows slowly.  Gawain speaks while walking down into the Sanctum, “It has been years since I have seen the interior of this Sanctum… your grandmother and I were well acquainted in the past, she was an impressive woman… impressive in many ways.  I am saddened to hear that she has passed, it leaves a hole in my heart that will not be soon filled.”

Gawain looks for a place to sit and smiles, “I cannot thank you enough for your aid…  and hospitality…”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 7, 2007)

Hearing Gawain thank Thessaly, Harlequin realised it would be good etiquette to thank his hosts as well.

"Thessaly, I owe you and Cymbeline for patching up a complete stranger," he says, "I imagine I'll have no shortage of opportunities to repay that if Winnie is correct in you being under threat from Seers."

"Cymbeline, feel free to listen in but don't trouble yourself if anything goes over your head. Most of it concerns you however so you might be interested," Harlequin helps find a comfortable seat for the spaced-out Cymbeline in case the evening's events weigh upon her enough that she falls asleep, then sees about finding somewhere for himself to sit.

"Now down to business. First things first I want to fully explain what happened in the alley. I don't think any of you saw it since I was only aware of anyone exiting the store after the incident took place. In short, it wasn't a mugger and I didn't save Cymbeline, she saved me," Harlequin explained, "The guy who attacked us was a Banisher who referred to himself as 'Nemesis', and all things considered I would have ended up dead if it wasn't for Cymbeline. Just prior to her feinting she managed to hit Nemesis with an intense blast of cold that threw him into a parked car. It wasn't long after that when I noticed Thessaly and... Morrigan, is it? Anyway, I have two concerns, one of which you may have some insight into and one which worries me about the safety of any Awakened and possibly Sleepers in the area. The first; Cymbeline accessed the Supernal prior to her Awakening, which I'm guessing she had while she was passed out after doing so. I may not be terribly well read at this point, so correct me if I'm wrong, but could that mean something significant? Or is that something which people who are close to Awakening are capable of? The second; after being thrown some thirteen or so metres into a car this Nemesis guy still had it in him to make a rapid escape. Bringing him down doesn't look like a simple matter, and the local Guardians and Arrows should probably be given a heads up about him. He has the intent and ability to kill, he's looking for Mages and might also pose a threat to the Sleeper population."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 7, 2007)

_Harlequin makes a reflexive Wits + Subterfuge roll; he garners 1 success._

*Harlequin*

[sblock]Harlequin can see that rather oddly, Gawain looks relieved at the story he just told, as if he feared something else.  It is subtle but Harlequin’s Guardian training allows him to read the elder mage, and see that he was concerned about Harlequin’s attacker but is now less concerned.[/sblock]

Cymbeline comes out of her shock briefly, “You mean… I saved you?  But I don’t remember… I don’t remember any of that.  I couldn’t have.”

Gawain smiles, “You must relax young lady, I am sure this Guardian speaks truth.”

Cymbeline turns to look at Harlequin, “How did I save you?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 7, 2007)

Harlequin makes a mental note before responding to Cymbeline's query, "Well if I take a moment to try and recall the details of the event... I guess I can't say for certain whether you hit him with cold, the cold was just something I felt right before you hit him and there could be any number of explanations for it; collecting the heat from the area to convert it into kinetic energy maybe? I have no proficiency in Forces so I couldn't say for certain. That aside you hit him hard enough with a blast of something to throw him across the street and put a man-sized dent in the car across the other side, and while it certainly didn't bring him down it certainly scared him off.

"If your question is more in regards to how you were personally able to conjure and project that energy then I'm as clueless as you are. By my limited knowledge you shouldn't have been able to even do that at that until after your trip to Pandemonium. Long story short you didn't have anywhere to draw that energy from... unless... You don't remember what you did, and some people have their Awakening while they are still concious by experiencing the world around them as something entirely different," Harlequin ponders the possibilities, "It may be possible that between the point when you stopped screaming and the point when you collapsed you experienced your entire Awakening independent of the time flow here, thus moments before your collapse but after your Awakening your reflexive reaction to the situation here was to fight back against the perceived threat using an instinctual grasp of magic.

"Maybe. That's entirely off the top of my head, so anyone more experienced than I feel free to enlighten us to a more likely answer."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 7, 2007)

Cymbeline replies, “I don’t understand… all of this… I want to believe it but this is crazy.  Magic, spells… Pandemonium?  What the hell is a Banisher?  Why is any of this important.  I…”  Cymbeline turns away, thinking.

Gawain continues smiling, “You scare the poor girl.”

“I am not scared,” Cymbeline scowls, turning, “I am not SCARED!”

“I apologize young miss,” Gawain bows his head graciously.

“I just feel overwhelmed, I always felt different, felt as if I was meant for something more.  I have felt that all my life, and these dreams; these horrible yet beautiful dreams haunt me… and my journey to this tower and the woman… the queen.  I know it all means something.  I feel like I have died, and have been born again.  I feel naked right now… like I did in that place… that horrible place… but I know that I feel it in my bones.  I know I am a warlock, a Mastigos,” Cymbeline says calmly.

Gawain nods, “Indeed.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 7, 2007)

"My apologies. Pandemonium is the place you speak of, the one in which the iron tower is located from your dream. A Banisher is someone who has Awakened but... How to put this simply... They had noone to teach them and guide them when they needed it most. They can perceive magic, but by being able to perceive magic they can also perceive all the horrible things in the world and realise they are real. Because they have noone to teach them otherwise they come to the conclusion that magic is the source of all these evils they can see, and so they come to the conclusion that if they bring an end to magic, and those who use it, they can bring an end to the evils which they think are created by it," Harlequin says, "It's a downward spiral for them. Their misfortune only brings themselves and others further misfortune. They deserve pity, but it's more important to recognise them as serious threats."

What Cymbeline said, relating the experience of her Awakening, resonated within Harlequin. A feeling like rebirth, being stripped of all defenses. Unpleasant, but to be confronted so brutally by all of one's flaws was the critical part of the initiation into being a warlock. He empathised with her. When she mentioned her dreams, horrible yet beautiful, it reminded Harlequin of his Awakening. Despite the harsh experience Pandemonium was a beautiful place, or at least the one he experienced was.

Harlequin leaned back in his seat and smiled, "You're right, the Awakened are always meant for something more."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2007)

Thessaly speaks quietly, a little taken aback by the whole thing.

"Cymbeline, have you seen the Tower before? Maybe you Awakened a long time ago, but just sort of...repressed it until now? That might explain how you were able to do that before you passed out."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly speaks quietly, a little taken aback by the whole thing.
> 
> "Cymbeline, have you seen the Tower before? Maybe you Awakened a long time ago, but just sort of...repressed it until now? That might explain how you were able to do that before you passed out."



 Cymbeline shakes her head no in reply, “If I have I can’t remember, and a place as terrifying as that I think I would remember.  The images are burned into my mind… the horrible things I saw there, I never want to see again…”

Gawain adds, “As horrible as Pandemonium may seem, there are worse things in this Fallen World… but I digress love.”  He turns to Harlequin, “Unlike the Guardian, I do not pity Banishers.  They are wretched and despicable creatures who have rejected their Awakening, perhaps out of misguided belief in faith, outright madness, or for far more sinister purposes.  I will admit it is possible to rehabilitate some… but most are beyond redemption.”

Cymbeline adds, “You said that we should alert the Guardians and the Arrows?  What does that mean?  Are these people Awakened like us?”

Gawain nods solemnly and then looks to Morrigan, Harlequin, and then Thessaly.  He smiles, “I apologize if I speak out of turn; I have a loose tongue.”


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 7, 2007)

"No, please...under the circumstances your advice is welcome," Thessaly replies. "I'm still very new at this. I've only just started to meet the other Awakened in town. So I'm glad -someone- knows what needs to be done next."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "No, please...under the circumstances your advice is welcome," Thessaly replies. "I'm still very new at this. I've only just started to meet the other Awakened in town. So I'm glad -someone- knows what needs to be done next."



 Gawain gives Thessaly a charming smile, “You could have fooled me Thessaly with your wisdom, your astute summary of the Awakened condition is impressive.  I think you give yourself far little credit, love.  You have your grandmother’s blood running in your veins, you are destined for great things, great things indeed.”

He relaxes in the chair with an appraising eye, “You already possess her ethereal beauty, I am sure in due time you will come to understand the Mysteries with a skill and acumen that will be feared and respected.  Just as much as your beauty will inspire poetry and great stories to rival the tales of Atlantis.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 8, 2007)

Was Gawain on the tune? It sounded as though he may have had a thing for Winnie. Was it possible he had taken a liking to Thessaly as well? Either that or he was repaying Thessaly's kindness with flattery. Flattery was an acquired taste that Harlequin didn't have.

"Cymbeline, the Guardians of the Veil are an organisation I am a part of. They are one of the five Orders that the Awakened usually align themselves with once they've learned the basics of magic. In a nutshell we are the police for Awakened society, and occasionally other supernatural communities, but our methods tend towards those of the more infamous secret police organisations that you may recall from Sleeper history. We ensure that overly curious Sleepers are fed incorrect information, and that troublesome Mages learn better behaviour. Cleaning up after said troublesome Mages is another of our duties. Obviously we are disliked on many levels, and it is deserved, but we are a necessary evil. Someone has to do it. 

"The Adamantine Arrows are another of these organisations, although I don't know very much of them. They are the equivalent of Awakened military, and it is their job to deal with the more martial threats towards Awakened society, meaning they too occasionally clean up after troublesome mages. The other three Orders are the Free Council, the Silver Ladder and the Mysterium. Gawain is a member of the Mysterium so he could fill you in on his Order," Harlequin indicates his elder.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 8, 2007)

Thessaly's cheeks turn bright red, and she beams under the gush of praise heaped on her.

"Well, I...thanks. That's really nice of you to say. A lot of the time I feel like I'm swimming upstream, but...well, I'm learning too." She clears her throat.

"So how are we going to do this? Hal should lie down and rest..." Thess gives him a look. "With those injuries you really shouldn't be moving around. Gawain's hurt too, Cymbeline just Awakened, and we can't send someone out alone to warn everyone. Morrigan and me are the only two left, and I hate to just leave..."

She paused slightly, realizing that she was, in fact, afraid to leave. Not, she supposed, that a Banisher would respect her Sanctuary, come to that.

Then something exploded in her head, the way things sometimes did when she was distracted. It had sort of nibbled at her before, when Cymbeline had described her dreams, but now that she was Awakened it assumed a new importance...

"Cymbeline? You said you saw a woman in the Tower? A Queen? And that you knew her name? What was that all about? Was it like in your dreams, when you -were- a queen? Or was it a separate person?"


----------



## Aenion (Jan 8, 2007)

Morrigan followed the others down the stairs after making sure the front door was locked, some healthy paranoia never killed anyone. Once downstairs she stayed in the back a bit, leaning against the wall, letting the others explain everything to Cymbelline. Relating her own experience with Awakening would only make her feel even more uncomfortable.

As the discussion touched on the orders and the Arrow in particular she spoke up, "Hal comes quite close to what we do in the Adamantine Arrow. We live to protect and to serve so to speak. We strive to keep our fellow Awakened safe from harm, both supernal and mundane. I was sent here by my master to protect Thessaly and by extension her new cabal."

_Banishers, of course why didn't I think of that,_ she thought to herself, "I have a feeling this Nemesis isn't working on his own. The girl in the coffeeshop earlier might be associated with him. I found these outside when I was making sure no one would find anything to ask difficult questions about," she places the pack of Japanese cigarettes on the table, "A bit odd for someone with such exotic tastes to find his way to a town like this... I believe they might have gotten some kind of inside information about the Hierarch coming here."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 8, 2007)

Harlequin picks up the pack of cigarettes, turning it over in his hand, then a wicked grin crossed his face.

"Heh, much as I'd like to crash for the evening I think it's become even more critical that we get in contact with the local Guardians and/or Arrows before tomorrow morning. A thought just occurred to me," Harlequin gave the pack a closer look, checking how many remained before he continued, "Nemesis is here to hunt, a stressful event made even more so by the fact he failed his first attempt. He's going to want smokes to calm his nerves, but he dropped his pack. He has refined tastes, but is too smart to return to the scene and I doubt we'd find this brand at any old newsagent or petrol station. Thessaly, how many specialised Tobacconists do you have in town? I'd be willing to put money on finding him at one of those come opening time tomorrow. 

"Although if we're unlucky then his attachment to this brand won't be strong enough, and he may just get a replacement pack of any old brand from a twenty-four hour gas station before going into hiding for a while."

He puts the pack down again, turning to Morrigan.

"Those cigarettes are one hell of a find, Morrigan, but I'm uncertain whether he has any connections or colleagues here in town. He got off the same bus as me, probably an hour ago, and there was noone waiting there for him. Between when I saw him leave the bus station and when he encountered Cymbeline and I he mustn't have gone far, he had probably been wandering in search of anyone he thought was a Mage. If he had people here I'd figure his first port of call would be with them to get his bearings and make plans, rather than lash out at the first potential victim.

"What makes me uncertain is that he didn't have any luggage with him. He may not be intending to stay for long or, as you suggest, he may have allies he can call on here to supply him with what he needs for an extended stay."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 9, 2007)

Cymbeline nods slowly Thessaly, “The woman in the tower was the same from my dreams… she was cold… uncaring.  She said that she knew me, knew what I was meant to do, and that I would achieve greatness.  She terrified me…”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2007)

"...Noone has any opinions on my theory? Alright, s'all good, what about contact details for those local Guardians or Arrows? Either is good right now," Harlequin looks to the others.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 13, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "...Noone has any opinions on my theory? Alright, s'all good, what about contact details for those local Guardians or Arrows? Either is good right now," Harlequin looks to the others.



 Cymbeline finally replies, “I don’t think I know enough to make an opinion… but I think that this Nemesis somehow knew what I was… or what I would become.  Someone has to be getting him this information… and that girl.  She called Thessaly a witch… maybe she is one of these Banishers too?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 13, 2007)

Harlequin nodded, "It's not out of the question, I guess. I wasn't there for it but if there's another Banisher in town then they could be organised."


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 13, 2007)

Thessaly nods. "In the coffee shop. This girl...all gothy...saw me. She seemed to focus on me, even though Morrigan was there too. She called me a witch, said she could see the mark on me...and stormed out. She was really odd too. Her...I checked her, I assensed her with my lifesenses. She was a HOLE in the greenweb. Not dead, because even dead things are part of the greenweb. Just a hole. Like she'd never been born...or was shielded magically, maybe."

She looks uneasily around at the others.

"Then not a half hour later, and this 'nemesis' comes after Cymbeline. Coincidence would be stretching it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 14, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly nods. "In the coffee shop. This girl...all gothy...saw me. She seemed to focus on me, even though Morrigan was there too. She called me a witch, said she could see the mark on me...and stormed out. She was really odd too. Her...I checked her, I assensed her with my lifesenses. She was a HOLE in the greenweb. Not dead, because even dead things are part of the greenweb. Just a hole. Like she'd never been born...or was shielded magically, maybe."
> 
> She looks uneasily around at the others.
> 
> "Then not a half hour later, and this 'nemesis' comes after Cymbeline. Coincidence would be stretching it."



 Gawain smiles, "I have found that there are no coincidences."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 15, 2007)

Harlequin frowns.

"That sounds more serious than I thought," he says, "And I'm guessing we don't have the details for contacting anyone who should know about this.

"Something needs to be done, but what are our options?"


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 15, 2007)

"Well...I have been invited to this event. They sent me a little mask and everything." She glances at Morrigan for confirmation as she says, "I think it's from the Guardians of the Veil. Basically, I'm pretty newly Awakened, so most of the Orders are wanting to see if I want to join them. Kind of like sorority rush week, I guess."

She grins at the absurdity of the comparison, but is quickly back to business. "Anyway, I could warn them each as they contact me. As long as we're sure not to get caught alone, or where there's no sleepers to spoil magic, we should be able to avoid these 'banishers.'

Something tugs at her from her memory, and Thess looks over at Gawain. "You mentioned something about Exarchs earlier too, and a rune? What was that all about?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 16, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Something tugs at her from her memory, and Thess looks over at Gawain. "You mentioned something about Exarchs earlier too, and a rune? What was that all about?"



Gawain furrows his brow, “Well if you are referring to the Atlantean rune written on the back of that lovely picture of you; then yes it is a ward against the Exarchs, though not an actual working magical ward, more of a figurative or perhaps a command of sorts.  If that is the case then Winnie must have believed that your destiny would get you mixed with dealing with the pawns of the Exarchs… the direct pawns at least.  Because as far as the Fallen World is concerned sleepers are their pawns, and all the things they are associated with.”

“But if you believe the tales they are essentially Gods so their influence is large and vast, and ultimately subtle.  But in more concrete terms the Seers of the Throne are my more immediate concern, when it comes to the Exarchs.  Now that is a subject I am somewhat familiar with,” Gawain finishes.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 16, 2007)

"If you still have those things I gave you back upstairs the photo is in among them," Harlequin said to Thessaly, "Although now that you mention it is there anything on that invitation like an address or a phone number?

"Winnie called me here, from what I can gather to protect you from Seers for a period of time. Why me and for how long are unknowns."


----------



## Aenion (Jan 16, 2007)

Morrigan nods at Thess, "Shishi sent the mask, wasn't it?"

"Even Krishna beliefs there is something important about to happen in this town," she leans back against the counter, "At first I wondered why he sent me here, but strange things seem to center around this store, or around Thess..."

"Thess and Cymbelline are too young at the Art to risk going out to warn anyone. You two are in no condition to hold of any Banishers," the young Arrow looks at the two injured men, "We could try to contact Starbuck. She probably knows how to contact the proper people, if she isn't too busy discussing sci-fi movies," she adds derisively, "I'm sure we can find the number of that planetarium in the yellow pages."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 17, 2007)

"Shishi? He thought Nemesis was up to no good. Said as much while we were having a chat earlier," Harlequin says, "Morrigan, sounds like you're onto something."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 26, 2007)

"Alrighty, where's this phone book then? There's people to call before I'm willing to rest," Harlequin says, pulling out his cell phone.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 26, 2007)

Thessaly looks blankly at Morrigan at the name Shishi, then nods. "Phone book's up above. I'll get it. I'll bring the mask and the note too, just in case."

She thumbs a switch in the wall, and hurries up the staircase, just barely missing the opening ceiling.

Up above in the bookstore, she quickly grabs the mentioned items, and shuts off the lights before going to rejoin the others.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jan 29, 2007)

The number for the planetarium is easily found.  Morrigan makes the call and after two rings, Starbuck picks up the line, “Uhh hello, can I help you?”  In the background she can here can some loud music, sounds like oldies rock and roll.

Cymbeline is quiet just taking everything in.

Gawain speaks to Thessaly, “How well did you know your grandmother?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jan 30, 2007)

"Yes, Thessaly. I'd like to hear a little about the woman who gave me this role in your story," Harlequin said, hoping for an insight into why he was chosen.


----------



## Shayuri (Jan 30, 2007)

Thessaly smiles and shrugs, a little shy to be at the center of attention.

"I knew her pretty well, I guess. As well as I could, since I wasn't Awakened... I remember she was really good natured. Firm...she wouldn't back down if you couldn't prove her wrong, but always nice about it. No matter how nasty anyone got to her, she'd just be sweet and polite as pie, and she'd always come out on top."

She pauses, thinking back.

"I think two things stick out in my head about her the most. She was the least afraid person I ever knew. She never made excuses, never lied...well, unless she HAD to, you know...and never tried to...to...protect herself, by pretending she was or wasn't feeling something. And yet, she wasn't insensitive about it either. And the other thing was that she was lonely. I mean...way down inside her. She didn't try to hide it, but she didn't really try to express it either. I always thought it was because she lived alone...but that wasn't it."

Thessaly takes a deep breath and lets it out. "She was lonely because of all the things she knew, and she had no one to talk to about them. She had family, and she had customers and she was happy...but in hindsight I think she really missed having other Awakened around. I don't know why she cut herself off that way..."


----------



## Aenion (Jan 30, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The number for the planetarium is easily found.  Morrigan makes the call and after two rings, Starbuck picks up the line, “Uhh hello, can I help you?”  In the background she can here can some loud music, sounds like oldies rock and roll.




"Starbuck? Morrigan speaking," Morrigan greets her neutrally, "I'm calling to warn you. We have reason to believe there are at least two banishers in town. Someone should probably inform the local Arrows and Guardians. But since our lot is quite new around here, we have no idea on how to contact them..."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Feb 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly takes a deep breath and lets it out. "She was lonely because of all the things she knew, and she had no one to talk to about them. She had family, and she had customers and she was happy...but in hindsight I think she really missed having other Awakened around. I don't know why she cut herself off that way..."




"Gives you a lot of time to think about the future," Harlequin says.


----------



## Shayuri (Feb 18, 2007)

"I guess," Thessaly answers Harlequin. She looks at Gawain then. "What about the other half though? How well did you know her...as a magician?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 6, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Starbuck? Morrigan speaking," Morrigan greets her neutrally, "I'm calling to warn you. We have reason to believe there are at least two banishers in town. Someone should probably inform the local Arrows and Guardians. But since our lot is quite new around here, we have no idea on how to contact them..."



Starbuck answers with a smile in her voice, “Morrigan, hey girl…”  The Free Council mage then listens to Morrigan explain her situation and replies, “Damn that sounds serious; okay I will notify Crash right away.”

Starbuck pauses, “Are you all alright, do you need me to swing by anything?”

Gawain nods, “She believed she was protecting you… from something, Thessaly.  She never told me what that was, but she felt that only she alone could do it… I wish she would have let me in.  Winnie was dear to me, and a peer that I will sorely miss.  The Awakened community is a darker place without her presence.”


----------



## Aenion (Mar 6, 2007)

"Thanks," Morrigan replies, "I think we'll be fine," she looks up to the others for confirmation, "Although we might need to make a trip to a pharmacist first thing tomorrow. If you're adept at the art of Life, your help would be appreciated. We had a bit of a run in with one of the Banishers."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 6, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Thanks," Morrigan replies, "I think we'll be fine," she looks up to the others for confirmation, "Although we might need to make a trip to a pharmacist first thing tomorrow. If you're adept at the art of Life, your help would be appreciated. We had a bit of a run in with one of the Banishers."



 Starbuck replies, “No dice girl, I don’t know crap about the mysteries of Life; and the boys are not exactly around either.  Thessaly is pretty talented in that area right?  Maybe she can administer some tender loving care.  What did the Banisher’s look like?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 7, 2007)

"Then it would appear Winnie has formulated some kind of arrangement to keep you safe now that she can no longer do so herself," Hal theorises, "But then the presence of Banishers could suggest there's already a response to Winnie not being here.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 7, 2007)

Thessaly hesitates...wondering how much to say, how much to trust. Obviously Winnie hadn't told anyone, not even people close to her.

But then again, Winnie had been powerful, fully trained and formidable. She hadn't -needed- anyone to help her.

Thessaly did. It was as simple as that. But who? And how much?

"Guys," she says slowly. "I think I may know what Winnie was trying to protect. It wasn't me. Or rather...it wasn't JUST me."

"Can you guys keep a secret?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 7, 2007)

"Secrets are what Guardians are about," Harlequin says with a good-natured smile.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 7, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Secrets are what Guardians are about," Harlequin says with a good-natured smile.



 Gawain smiles at Thessaly, "Of course love."

Cymbeline nods mutely.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 8, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Starbuck replies, “No dice girl, I don’t know crap about the mysteries of Life; and the boys are not exactly around either.  Thessaly is pretty talented in that area right?  Maybe she can administer some tender loving care.  What did the Banisher’s look like?”




"Thanks anyway," Morrigan gives a detailed description of the two suspected Banisher's, "The first was a young woman in her late teens with dark hair. She seemed like your typical Goth, though she did have a very strong scent of death about her. I thought she might have been one of us, but then she singled out Thess and called her a witch. The second attacked right outside the store. I didn't get a very good look at him I'm afraid, but he called himself Nemesis."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 8, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Thanks anyway," Morrigan gives a detailed description of the two suspected Banisher's, "The first was a young woman in her late teens with dark hair. She seemed like your typical Goth, though she did have a very strong scent of death about her. I thought she might have been one of us, but then she singled out Thess and called her a witch. The second attacked right outside the store. I didn't get a very good look at him I'm afraid, but he called himself Nemesis."



 “Nemesis?  Well that is certainly a name to be proud of, stupid Banishers.  Alright, just stay out of sight I suppose, a new mage in town should not be hard to track down especially one as stupid as this duo, they will frack things up real good for themselves…” Starbuck replies.

“Thanks for the heads up Morrigan, I am gonna relay this to the Consilium right away, might even score us some brownie points, doubtful though,” she laughs.  She finishes, “Okay, call me if anything else happens, bye!”

She hangs up.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 9, 2007)

When Morrigan is off the phone, Thessaly nods and takes the plunge.

"She...I mean, Winnie, my grandma...she was protecting an artifact. Something really powerful, from Atlantis itself. She researched it some, but seemed more concerned about it being found, or discovered. She just recently saw to it that I found out about its existence, even if I don't really know what it is yet."

She pauses to gauge their reactions, then says, "She called it the Eyes of Salt. And there was a note...a poem...that went with it. It's kind of strange, because it doesn't seem related to the salt thingy..."

Thessaly looks in her purse for the poem, finally pulling out a wrinkled bit of paper so she can recite it again...the words sounding eerier in the dimly lit sanctum than they would during the day in the bookstore.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 9, 2007)

Thessaly said:
			
		

> By Her grace She leaves this Ring
> So we might find the Truth we seek.
> She leaves this Robe of mystic night
> So we might dwell beyond Their Sight.
> ...




Harlequin tilts his head like a puzzled puppy, thinking for a few minutes before offering an opinion.

"Scepter, crown, throne... This 'She' sounds like a queen. I'm getting the impression the queen figure that Cymbeline spoke of could be connected. There doesn't appear to be anything even vaguely like a reference to the eyes in there though."


----------



## Aenion (Mar 9, 2007)

"Starbuck will contact Crash about the Banishers," Morrigan states as she puts away her cellphone. She leans back against the wall as she listens to Thess, mulling over the words of the poem for a bit before speaking up, "Those items do sound like the trappings of a queen, but there's no connection to those eyes except the bit about the robes of mystic night. I wonder who 'They' are. Banishers? Sleepers? Or even the Seers? Or something worse? And who are those items meant to protect? I think we should examine those Eyes more closely."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 9, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Starbuck will contact Crash about the Banishers," Morrigan states as she puts away her cellphone. She leans back against the wall as she listens to Thess, mulling over the words of the poem for a bit before speaking up, "Those items do sound like the trappings of a queen, but there's no connection to those eyes except the bit about the robes of mystic night. I wonder who 'They' are. Banishers? Sleepers? Or even the Seers? Or something worse? And who are those items meant to protect? I think we should examine those Eyes more closely."



Gawain does his best not to react to the poem, but it is pretty obvious to the young mages that something is amiss, he takes a seat favoring his earlier injury, "Why Winnie you sly little devil you, you played me for such the fool, all these years and here you were so close to the truth... I tip my hat to you love, I tip my hat to you."

He pauses returning from his verbal chastisement to the present matters at hand.   He rubs his forehead with a gentle smile, “I would be a shameful liar if I were to say that the poem means next to nothing to me… I have heard it before… those few lines form the core of a mystery as old as Atlantis.  Many good people have given their lives up in the pursuit of this mystery, a fool’s errand some call it.  Winnie was adamant that it was not worth pursuing, but I am a fool.”

Cymbeline perks up at the words, ‘Eyes of Salt’.  She speaks to Thessaly, “Eyes of Salt… I have heard that before, in one of my dreams.”

Gawain turns to Cymbeline, “You have?”

“Yes,” she replies meekly, “I think there may be more to these dreams then I originally thought.  Well at least before I thought I was going crazy but now, after all this, I am not so sure I am not crazy, but this is just too much coincidence to be normal.”

Gawain grins, “Coincidences do not exist when it comes to the Awakened.  We create fate on a  whim… I suspect this is all due to some far larger design.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 10, 2007)

"Sight," Harlequin nods at Morrigan's discovery, "Now how do we determine our next step from here? Would taking a look at these Eyes of Salt help?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 13, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Sight," Harlequin nods at Morrigan's discovery, "Now how do we determine our next step from here? Would taking a look at these Eyes of Salt help?"



 Gawain nods, "I think this is best."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 15, 2007)

Memories, or were these ideas yet to be?  Time seemed meaningless, or perhaps time had all the meaning in the world.  The reality of the now was a distant whisper; it runs like water pooling over the illusion of the self, masking the soul from its true birthright.

But reality is inescapable; even for one sitting upon this throne.

*Thessaly*

The shop was cool, one of the windows ajar just enough o get the flow of the breeze going.  It tingled against her hair.  One hand rested on the counter tapping in tune with the soft music emanating from the radio.  There is some tea net to her hand, warm tea with a sweet cinnamon like smell.

Her other hand fidgets against a paper in her pocket neatly folded.

Despite the relative ease and state that she is in, her mind prickles.  She cannot recall what she was doing two minutes before… before… the now.  The sun outside says it is day… but what day?  What hour?  What was her last meal? 

*Morrigan*

The young Arrow blinks a few times staring at herself in the mirror, her hair pulled back into a pony tail a thin white t-shirt and panties her only sense of dress.  She does not recognize where she is, but finds her hand gripped tightly to her pistol which is currently pointed right to her temple by her own hand.

The smell of blood and sweat hangs in the air.  The blinds are closed, but it looks to be day out.

*Harlequin*

Harlequin snaps too, sweat on his brow, and his body in close contact with another.  He looks down and finds Cymbeline looking up at him with those soft brown eyes.  She smiles, then the smile fades… and Harlequin realizes perhaps at the same time she does, neither knows how they got to this point…  
The hotel room blinds are tightly shut but light peeps through…


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 15, 2007)

(OOC - Hee...gah, somehow I missed my chance to post... Sorry! Now...I guess it's too late )

Thessaly frowns. It was a day like any other, but that seemed wrong somehow. A day? Ordinary? Was that how things had been? Her fingers close around the paper in her pocket and she pulls it out. Reciept, probably, or maybe a handy note to remind her of...of...

Of everything?

A little more worried, she unfolds the paper and scans its contents.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Reciept, probably, or maybe a handy note to remind her of...of...
> 
> Of everything?
> 
> A little more worried, she unfolds the paper and scans its contents.



Thessaly takes out the neatly folded piece of paper.  It unwraps easily and has her handwriting on it:

[sblock]The Eyes.  Remember the Eyes.[/sblock]

A customer walks through the door just as she finishes reading the note.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 15, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Morrigan*
> 
> The young Arrow blinks a few times staring at herself in the mirror, her hair pulled back into a pony tail a thin white t-shirt and panties her only sense of dress.  She does not recognize where she is, but finds her hand gripped tightly to her pistol which is currently pointed right to her temple by her own hand.
> 
> The smell of blood and sweat hangs in the air.  The blinds are closed, but it looks to be day out.




Morrigan blinked a few more times as she stared at the pistol in her hand. This wasn't the first time she'd wanted to bite the bullet, to be reunited with her sister and her parents. But this wasn't like those times ... or was it? Something didn't feel right aside from the part where the muzzle of her own gun touched her temple that is. She slowly lowered the gun and turned around to take in the room, the gun dangling from her arm, _Where am I? How did I get here? What happened here?_


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 15, 2007)

Harlequin smiled back at first, losing himself in the moment. Right then a pair of dark eyes told him all was well, and he had no desire to challenge them. When Cymbeline's smile began to fade the illusion was shattered. Things clicked in his head and he became keenly aware of their situation. 

"Hmm," the noise carried more nervousness than Harlequin intended, and he glanced around to get his bearings.

He carefully got up and checked his watch. There was time to be accounted for.

"I hate to rain on our private little parade, but I have the impression neither of us know how we got here," Harlequin checked his wallet next.

He was unconcerned about lacking money. His primary concern was preventing his real name getting into circulation. Another thought struck him and he checked his injuries.

"I didn't get blood on you did I?" he asked.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 15, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Morrigan blinked a few more times as she stared at the pistol in her hand. This wasn't the first time she'd wanted to bite the bullet, to be reunited with her sister and her parents. But this wasn't like those times ... or was it? Something didn't feel right aside from the part where the muzzle of her own gun touched her temple that is. She slowly lowered the gun and turned around to take in the room, the gun dangling from her arm, _Where am I? How did I get here? What happened here?_



The room was small, well cozy it wasn’t a hotel room and the furnishings were definitely older.  It was clean, and the picture frame of Winnie and a much younger Thessaly gives Morrigan a moment to get her bearings.  She must be in the bedrooms above the shop, there was a letter on the night stand; and her stuff was sloppily piled on a chair and the bed was unmade.

*Harlequin*

Cymbeline replies slowly, “No, no blood… that I can see,” she slowly disentangles herself from the Guardian and sits up in the bed looking around.  She rubs her forehead, “I don’t even know how I got here…”

Harlequin’s watch reads the 30th of August, making it a Wednesday.  That means two days have passed since he arrived in town, two days he cannot account for…

“I hope you don’t think I am like…” she looks away obviously embarrassed.

_Nothing was amiss about the wallet._


----------



## Aenion (Mar 15, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The room was small, well cozy it wasn’t a hotel room and the furnishings were definitely older.  It was clean, and the picture frame of Winnie and a much younger Thessaly gives Morrigan a moment to get her bearings.  She must be in the bedrooms above the shop, there was a letter on the night stand; and her stuff was sloppily piled on a chair and the bed was unmade.




At least this made sense to Morrigan, she had moved into Thess' place and she hadn't had much time to settle in yet. She glanced again at the gun in her hand and then, after switching the safety on, tossed it onto the bed. But how did she get here? Why had she had her gun to her head? Where did that unpleasantly familiar scent of blood come from? The last thing she remembered they had been down in the basement...

Not wanting to disturb anything else that might hint at how she got in the badroom, she carefully made her way to the night stand and picked up the letter.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 15, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Not wanting to disturb anything else that might hint at how she got in the badroom, she carefully made her way to the night stand and picked up the letter.




The plain white envelope is open, not sealed.  Inside is a simple note hastily written in fairly legible print:

_By Her grace She leaves this Ring
So we might find the Truth we seek.
She leaves this Robe of mystic night
So we might dwell beyond Their Sight.
This Scepter drawn She leaves for all
To brush aside Their distant calls.
She leaves to us this Crown of souls
To twist Their thralls toward our own goals
By Her grace She leaves this last
A Throne whose seat will let us pass

I have left you a gift in the night stand, thank you for your kindness.

- Gawain_


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2007)

Thessaly looks up when the bells on the door jingle, and forces a smile onto her face.

"Hello there, come on in and have a look around. Anything I can help you find?"

Even as she speaks, she feels herself sizing the customer up, trying to remember if this is someone she should remember or not.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly looks up when the bells on the door jingle, and forces a smile onto her face.
> 
> "Hello there, come on in and have a look around. Anything I can help you find?"
> 
> Even as she speaks, she feels herself sizing the customer up, trying to remember if this is someone she should remember or not.



 The customer does not look like anyone important, to say that he, and this was a nondescript gentleman in probably his mid thirties with brown hair and a plain face, nodded politely.  He spoke in a normal tone, “No just browsing but thank you.”

He was about as average as average could be.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 16, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The plain white envelope is open, not sealed.  Inside is a simple note hastily written in fairly legible print:
> 
> _By Her grace She leaves this Ring
> So we might find the Truth we seek.
> ...




_Thess' poem? The Eyes of Salt, we were going to examine the Eyes of Salt. What happened afterwards? What did they do to us? Or what did you do to us Gawain?_ Morrigan frowns, trying to mentally rebuild what might have happened that got her here. She puts the letter aside to see what Gawain has left her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> _Thess' poem? The Eyes of Salt, we were going to examine the Eyes of Salt. What happened afterwards? What did they do to us? Or what did you do to us Gawain?_ Morrigan frowns, trying to rebuild what might have happened. She puts the letter aside to see what Gawain has left her.



 In the drawer of the night stand is a plain bell of silvery metal.  It has no designs on the outside and seems rather plain, but right off Morrigan knows this is an object of power.  There is no mistaking the buzz in the air, the tell-tale signs of something significant…


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2007)

(I had a post but I bluescreened just as I posted...I'll have to edit it in later, as I'm too tired and livid to do it now. Consider this space reserved )


----------



## Aenion (Mar 16, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> In the drawer of the night stand is a plain bell of silvery metal.  It has no designs on the outside and seems rather plain, but right off Morrigan knows this is an object of power.  There is no mistaking the buzz in the air, the tell-tale signs of something significant…




Still frowning Morrigan examines the little bell. She was tempted to ring it, but she knows better than to use something this powerful without understanding it first. The shadows lengthen and the world takes on a grayish tint as she attunes her senses to Death.

ooc: Using her Grim Sight rote for 8 dice


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Cymbeline replies slowly, “No, no blood… that I can see,” she slowly disentangles herself from the Guardian and sits up in the bed looking around. She rubs her forehead, “I don’t even know how I got here…”
> 
> Harlequin’s watch reads the 30th of August, making it a Wednesday. That means two days have passed since he arrived in town, two days he cannot account for…
> 
> “I hope you don’t think I am like…” she looks away obviously embarrassed.




"Eh? Cymbeline, technically speaking I've known you for all of a couple of hours, if that. I am yet to really get to know you, and I'm not about to let magically affected behaviour create a false image of the kind of person you really are."

Cymbeline's concerns over what Harlequin thought of her weren't the foremost thing on his mind. He needed to place such issues aside until other factors could be accounted for.

"We're missing two days, and the last thing I can remember is the group discussing whether we should take a look at those Eyes of Salt. Now we're here," Hal scratched his chin, "You've had a very eventful introduction to the world of Mages. If this all works out well it would be an excellent learning experience."

Harlequin gathered up his things.

"Once you feel presentable our first stop will be the reception desk."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 16, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Still frowning Morrigan examines the little bell. She was tempted to ring it, but she knows better than to use something this powerful without understanding it first. The shadows lengthen and the world takes on a grayish tint as she attunes her senses to Death.
> 
> ooc: Using her Grim Sight rote for 8 dice



_Morrigan gets 2 successes and activates the rote of Grim Sight.  She gets only 1 success on an Intelligence + Occult check for scrutinizing the resonance of the object._

Morrigan uses the practiced rote and opens her supernal senses, she can see the inherent touch of death in the world, the creeping finality that spells the end of all things.  This simple silver bell, this object of power has the touch of death about it, both old and new… it is an artifact of some power that much is clear to her mage sight.

But another object gets her attention as well, the bed… something died in this bed recently… perhaps within the last few weeks, perhaps a month.  It was a perhaps a peaceful death, a dream that never ended.

*Harlequin*

Cymbeline replies shakily slowly getting dressed, her back to Harlequin, “So you think we were magically controlled?  I am still new to this, so I find it a little scary that someone could have that much control over me or anyone.  Who could do this?  A Banisher?”

She pulls on her jeans and replies to the Guardian, “I am good, so we checking out?”  She puts on her best smile and tries to do what Harlequin does stay focused on the task at hand and not worry about the more normal things, but obviously she looks more concerned with her appearance and just what was happening about two minutes ago.

She pauses at the door, “I hope it was good for you.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 16, 2007)

"We were smiling, weren't we?" Harlequin replies with cheeky grin, and follows Cymbeline out.

He glances back at the room number before continuing on.

"Well, it's not so much my intent to check out. I'm curious to see how long I, you or we had booked, and under what names," Hal says, looking thoughtful, "I just hope whoever's on the desk can remember our faces."

Pausing for a moment to take a breath in, then out, Harlequin concentrates and tries to determine if his reserves of mana had changed since a couple of days ago. He also gingerly prods his arm and stomach as part of a crude attempt to see if he's feeling any better.

"Sorry, just needed to check a couple of things," he says, then abruptly changes the subject, "Now that you're a mage you need to be careful about giving out your name. Names have power."


----------



## Aenion (Mar 16, 2007)

_This must have been Winnie's old room,_ Morrigan thought, putting the bell aside for the moment to wriggle into a pair of jeans and simple blouse, _I'm going to need some coffee to figure this out..._ Once dressed she pockets the small bell and heads downstairs to the store, hoping to find the other members of their new cabal and some hot coffee.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 16, 2007)

For a long moment Thessaly stands behind the register, rooted by conflicting desires. On the one hand, the note in her hand reminded her of the artifact, the Eyes. She remembered talking to the others about it. Maybe it was related to this? She knew where it was. It would be the work of minutes to excavate it and see...

But something nagged at her. Time had passed with no recollection from her. Now she was standing in the store, no idea how she'd gotten there, with a thoroughly average looking man, and a note reminding her of the Eyes of Salt?

It felt too...pat somehow. Was it a setup? Maybe someone who wanted the Eyes had worked some magic. Suppose this wasn't even real? It made a certain kind of paranoid sense. How do you get to a squirrel's acorns? Give it a scare and see where it goes. Follow it right back to the nest.

On the other hand, it could be that only the Eyes had the power to fix this!

She needed more information. Keeping an eye on the customer, Thessaly concentratates, invoking her powers of seeing and sensing magic through the forces of Life.

(Mage Sight improv via Life...5 dice pool, spending 1 Willpower to help...please be good, dice. )


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> For a long moment Thessaly stands behind the register, rooted by conflicting desires. On the one hand, the note in her hand reminded her of the artifact, the Eyes. She remembered talking to the others about it. Maybe it was related to this? She knew where it was. It would be the work of minutes to excavate it and see...
> 
> But something nagged at her. Time had passed with no recollection from her. Now she was standing in the store, no idea how she'd gotten there, with a thoroughly average looking man, and a note reminding her of the Eyes of Salt?
> 
> ...



 Thessaly opens her mind to the possibilities of Life, the bursting energy that powers all living beings from the smallest single cell organism to the most complex and bizarre creatures one could fathom.  Everything has that hue… that saturation of life and as she focuses her mind through sheer will she attunes herself to the pulse and dance of life.

But her training in reading the nuances of life is still cloudy and at best the novice level, and she cannot discern anything useful from reading the signs of life of this man.  Everything is muddled and this is more to do with processing the information than anything else.

Perhaps further scrutiny is needed?

_Thessaly rolls 8 dice and gets 3 successes activating the improvised magic; but she gets no successes on 5 dice for scrutinizing the gentleman before her._

*Morrigan*

When Morrigan touches the bell, she feels an odd coldness.  It is too large to fit in her pocket, and although plain it has stylistic Atlantean runes carved into the metal.  The bell although rather plain seems to consume the whole room with its odd nature, and there is a feeling of dread and knowledge that prickles her skin.

*Harlequin*

Cymbeline pauses, “Yeah I guess I should find a name that suits me, what did Thessaly call them, shadow names?  So what about my family they knew my real name right?  I mean how much power could it possibly have?”

Meanwhile Harlequin checks his injuries they have healed but they are still sore, and a careless jab gives him a sharp pain, showing that he still has some way to go in the healing process.  But his mana reserves seem to be about where he was before he lost time.

She follows alongside the Guardian,  “Is this normal for us to lose time like that?”   The two can see the office, and the clerk at the desk.  An older man with thin angular features and a curt mustache with balding dark hair.  He stares blankly at a TV, watching a trashy talk show.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 18, 2007)

Harlequin pauses short of the desk, not wanting to get close enough that their talking would be heard over the television.

"A name has power to mages. Some magic is weakened when you don't know the name of who you're trying to cast it on. As warlocks we excel at using magic over long distances, but to do so effectively we must know our target's name. It is inevitable that some people will know your real name. It becomes a matter of concealing your connections to others who hold the sensitive information about you, to protect both you and them, and making sure noone gets hold of your passport or driver's license. Oh, and always deal in cash.

"To answer your other question: Are those strange events common? Yes and no. Yes, in that the Awakened are witness to many strange things. No, in that there'll be more variety in what you'll see than just loss of time. Not all of it's bad though, as mages we will see some of the most beautiful and horrifying things in existence, and outside of it."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 18, 2007)

Thessaly removes her glasses for a moment and rubs her eyes, trying to center herself. Don't TRY to see...just see. Be open to the possibilities. Let it come naturally.

She takes a deep breath and puts her glasses back on, then peers around again. While she does look at the customer, she also looks around at the store itself, hoping to see if anything is wrong with...with this entire 'reality' she finds herself within.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 18, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Morrigan*
> 
> When Morrigan touches the bell, she feels an odd coldness.  It is too large to fit in her pocket, and although plain it has stylistic Atlantean runes carved into the metal.  The bell although rather plain seems to consume the whole room with its odd nature, and there is a feeling of dread and knowledge that prickles her skin.




Morrigan almost immediately dropped the bell, she hadn't felt such power before. She sat back down on the bed still holding the bell. She rummaged through her things for a scrap of paper and a pencil, taking her time to copy the inscribed runes as she studied them. Atlantean runes were never her forte, but she knew the basics. _Who are you Gawain? And why did you leave us this bell?_


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 18, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly removes her glasses for a moment and rubs her eyes, trying to center herself. Don't TRY to see...just see. Be open to the possibilities. Let it come naturally.
> 
> She takes a deep breath and puts her glasses back on, then peers around again. While she does look at the customer, she also looks around at the store itself, hoping to see if anything is wrong with...with this entire 'reality' she finds herself within.



 Thessaly focuses, she sees without seeing, and feels without feeling the flow of  life the energy that sustains all.  The man, he is but an ordinary man nothing out of the ordinary.  He is but a sleeper walking aimlessly through the reality as he knows it.

But the rest of her shop seems normal, but the hairs on the back of hair stand on end… someone is upstairs, and something foreboding and powerful is up there as well.  The flow of life guides her eyes to the stairs, as if drawing her…

_Thessaly gets 2 successes on an Intelligence + Occult roll, 5 dice total._

*Morrigan*

Morrigan quickly jots down quick notes on the designs on the bell making the notes as best as she can.  Outside a crow lands on the window sill and caws, the sound is distant though due to the closed window.  But in the window’s reflection she sees Winnie’s face looking back at her for a moment, before the window swings inward from a strong gust of wind.  

The crow flies away.

*Harlequin*

Cymbeline nods, “Then I guess I need a name, I know of one good one… it suits my dreams, in my awakening it is the name the… demons, monsters referred to me as they cut away my skin,” she shivers visibly.

“I want to be called Cleopatra, is that okay?  I mean you could call me Cleo for short right?” she asks.

The clerk at the desk notices the duo and clears his throat, “Is there anything I could help you with, checking out sir?”


----------



## Aenion (Mar 19, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Morrigan*
> 
> Morrigan quickly jots down quick notes on the designs on the bell making the notes as best as she can.  Outside a crow lands on the window sill and caws, the sound is distant though due to the closed window.  But in the window’s reflection she sees Winnie’s face looking back at her for a moment, before the window swings inward from a strong gust of wind.
> 
> The crow flies away.




Morrigan gasps in surprise as the window swings open, "What are you trying to tell us Winnie?" she asks the room. She was beginning to consider summoning the old woman's ghost, but she'd have to pass that by Thessaly first. Still holding the bell she gets up to close the window, taking a quick glance outside for anything out of the ordinary. Her Grim Sight shedding a rather eerie light on the sleepy town.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> Morrigan gasps in surprise as the window swings open, "What are you trying to tell us Winnie?" she asks the room. She was beginning to consider summoning the old woman's ghost, but she'd have to pass that by Thessaly first. Still holding the bell she gets up to close the window, taking a quick glance outside for anything out of the ordinary. Her Grim Sight shedding a rather eerie light on the sleepy town.



_Nothing stands out to Morrigan's mage sight..._


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 19, 2007)

Thessaly actually takes a step towards the stairs, but pauses, glancing at her customer. But then again, what was she afraid of? Losing a few books? The register was attached to the desk, the drawer was locked. This felt too important not to look into.

"Sir? I'm sorry, I have to go to the back for a moment," she tells the man. "I won't be long."

Then she's hurrying towards the stairs, up to the modest house on the second level...where her senses tell her someone and something await.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 19, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “I want to be called Cleopatra, is that okay? I mean you could call me Cleo for short right?” she asks.




"Cleopatra? Perfect," Harlequin says, giving a nod of approval.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The clerk at the desk notices the duo and clears his throat, “Is there anything I could help you with, checking out sir?”




"Yes, thank you," Harlequin approaches the desk and slides the room key over to the clerk, "How much do I owe you? And can I get a receipt?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 19, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Then she's hurrying towards the stairs, up to the modest house on the second level...where her senses tell her someone and something await.



The door to her grandmother’s room is slightly ajar, well now a converted guest room.  Someone is inside moving around in there.  She distinctly heard a clamor of the windows slamming open, coming from the room…

*Harlequin*

The man takes the key and looks through his computer log, “Oh yes, Mr. Trask that will be ninety six dollars,” he says as he prepares the bill, “I hope your stay was comfortable.”

He slides the bill across the desk to Harlequin, “Is there anything else I can do for you?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 19, 2007)

Harlequin removes the required sum of cash from his wallet and hands it to the desk attendant. He picks up the bill and looks over it, hoping the information he might want would be on it.

"Forgive my memory, sir," Hal apologises, "But were you on the desk when we checked in?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2007)

“That is possible I am usually working here every day, or just about.  My wife and I run this place, um is there a problem sir, or did something happen?” he says with concern.

The paperwork has information, information based on an alias that Harlequin has used on occasion in his Guardian work, a mask as it were.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 20, 2007)

If the man didn't remember them then there mustn't have been anything significantly odd in their behaviour. The fact that Harlequin had used an alias of his own also had implications.

"No, no, don't worry yourself. I was just curious. Thanks for your hospitality," Harlequin thanked the man on desk, then made his way out.

Once outside and clear of others Harlequin looked for anything that would point out their location. He also checked the receipt, curious as to what might have been ordered to the room and how long had been spent there.

"Cleo," he started, testing the name, "By the sound of it we were acting like ourselves. While that doesn't say as much as I'd like, the case could be that we were acting of our own volition but perhaps unaware that we'd forget the events, as we hadn't left ourselves any clues to retrace our steps. Well, none we've found yet. On the other hand, maybe the strings we danced on were being pulled by a truly formidable manipulator."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 20, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Once outside and clear of others Harlequin looked for anything that would point out their location. He also checked the receipt, curious as to what might have been ordered to the room and how long had been spent there.
> 
> "Cleo," he started, testing the name, "By the sound of it we were acting like ourselves. While that doesn't say as much as I'd like, the case could be that we were acting of our own volition but perhaps unaware that we'd forget the events, as we hadn't left ourselves any clues to retrace our steps. Well, none we've found yet. On the other hand, maybe the strings we danced on were being pulled by a truly formidable manipulator."



The receipt says that he checked in two days ago late at night, he was alone.  Or at least the expected occupancy was one.  This hotel is the one that was close to the bus station, Main Street is right around the corner, which means the Monkey’s Paw was probably within walking distance.

“Well that is strange, if we were acting like ourselves then why did we forget everything?  Maybe you think, we should find Thessaly and Morrigan, and that British guy… what was his name?  My car…” Cleopatra scans the parking lot, “right over there.”

She starts walking to a silver mustang convertible, “Care for a lift?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 21, 2007)

"A lift? Many thanks."

Despite the Monkey's Paw being within walking distance Harlequin never missed an opportunity to avoid physical exertion.

"If I remember correctly I think it's Gawain, and I'll be eager to hear from him and the others if they noted anything amiss about us in the past couple of days," he said as he waited by the passenger side door.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 21, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "A lift? Many thanks."
> 
> Despite the Monkey's Paw being within walking distance Harlequin never missed an opportunity to avoid physical exertion.
> 
> "If I remember correctly I think it's Gawain, and I'll be eager to hear from him and the others if they noted anything amiss about us in the past couple of days," he said as he waited by the passenger side door.



 She nods, "I agree."

The two arrive at the Monkey's Paw pretty quickly.


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 21, 2007)

"Hello?" Thessaly says hesitantly...unsure who she's calling. Maybe even Winnie herself. "Is anyone up here?"

She carefully puts a hand to the door and starts to push it open, stepping into the bedroom with some trepidation.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 22, 2007)

Harlequin gets out of the car and looks at the Monkey's Paw.

"That's odd," he looks a little closer, "I see a customer but I don't see anyone at the desk."

Cautiously, Harlequin steps inside.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 22, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> "Hello?" Thessaly says hesitantly...unsure who she's calling. Maybe even Winnie herself. "Is anyone up here?"
> 
> She carefully puts a hand to the door and starts to push it open, stepping into the bedroom with some trepidation.




Morrigan was just closing the window when she heard movement behind her. She turned around, in her mind she was already diving for the gun on the bed, every movement playing out in her minds eye as fate guided her hands. Seeing Thess standing in the door, she let the spell fizzle, "Oh ... good morning ... I think," the startled woman greeted Thess, "What time is it?"


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 23, 2007)

"Kind of early, I guess...I didn't look at the clock," Thessaly admits, visibly relieved to see Morrigan there.

"Uh...do you remember anything about last night, or earlier this morning? I think something's gone wrong...I remember talking about that artifact, and all of the sudden I was in the store and someone was coming in, just like a regular day, only I have no memory of actually...doing it."

She takes a deep breath. "I don't know where everyone else went either."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Harlequin gets out of the car and looks at the Monkey's Paw.
> 
> "That's odd," he looks a little closer, "I see a customer but I don't see anyone at the desk."
> 
> Cautiously, Harlequin steps inside.



 The interior is quiet, the customer barely glances at Harlequin and Cleopatra; he goes back to looking at modern druidic practices.  Cleopatra turns to Harlequin, “This seems a little weird.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 23, 2007)

The store was open for business, which in a way was a good sign. Harlequin approached the desk and looked over it for some kind of bell to ring when a customer wanted service. He was struck with an idea as he looked around, and called upon his mage sight. 

He looked at Cleo, then himself, then around the store as he searched for traces of magic, traces of mind magic in particular on himself and Cleopatra.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> He looked at Cleo, then himself, then around the store as he searched for traces of magic, traces of mind magic in particular on himself and Cleopatra.



_Harlequin rolls 1 success on 8 dice and activates the rote; he rolls 1 success on to find Resonance using his mind sight._

Although subtle, his mind sight can see receding energy from both himself and Cleopatra.  The world is saturated with traces of the mind, the inertial force of intelligent thought and how it forces its will on the static world.   But what truly draws his attention is something powerful… something ancient… and it is upstairs.

Cleopatra whispers, “I feel something… upstairs.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 23, 2007)

Harlequin was impressed by Cleo's talent when she spotted the presence upstairs having only a few days experience at being a mage (two of which she couldn't remember), and no formal training. It wasn't a question of whether she was destined for great things, the question was how great.

"Good call," Hal responded, and after glancing back to doublecheck the customer, led the way upstairs.


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 23, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Harlequin was impressed by Cleo's talent when she spotted the presence upstairs having only a few days experience at being a mage (two of which she couldn't remember), and no formal training. It wasn't a question of whether she was destined for great things, the question was how great.
> 
> "Good call," Hal responded, and after glancing back to doublecheck the customer, led the way upstairs.



 Cleo follows him up the stairs; he can hear Thessaly and Morrigan talking.  Once up the stairs he finds the two mages standing inside what looks like a guest room.

Cleo visibly relaxes, “Well everyone seems okay…”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 24, 2007)

"That's you two accounted for. Either of you two seen Gawain?" Harlequin asks, then indicates Cymbeline, "Meet Cleopatra, or Cleo for short."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 24, 2007)

Thessaly looks a bit poleaxed, then smiles. "Cleo. Clever. I like it. As for Gawain, no...I haven't seen him. I came up here because I sensed someone...and something..." 

She looks at Morrigan. "I guess it was you. But there was a feel of some kind of ancient magic too...I don't think it was anything you did."


----------



## Tokiwong (Mar 25, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly looks a bit poleaxed, then smiles. "Cleo. Clever. I like it. As for Gawain, no...I haven't seen him. I came up here because I sensed someone...and something..."
> 
> She looks at Morrigan. "I guess it was you. But there was a feel of some kind of ancient magic too...I don't think it was anything you did."



 Cleo says aloud, "Are you missing two days as well?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Mar 26, 2007)

When Cleo asks the others abouting missing time it looks as though Harlequin realises something and chuckles.

"That's a good point. They might have the same problem as us, although that means we'd lose the best possible source of information on our behaviour during the lost time," Hal laments.


----------



## Aenion (Mar 26, 2007)

"If you mean that I don't know how I got here, I guess yes I'm missing time," Morrigan replies, "The last thing I remember is that we agreed to examine the Eyes of Salt, next I was standing in front of the mirror as if I'd just gotten out of bed..." _With my gun to my temple,_ she adds in thought, "I haven't seen Gawain yet and I don't think we will find him. Somehow I suspect he has something to do with what happened to us. He left us a little something," she shows the others the silver bell, "I imagine this is what you sensed."


----------



## Shayuri (Mar 26, 2007)

Thessaly's eyes widen at Cleo's question, and then again on seeing the bell.

She quickly nods.

"It was just like that for me, only instead of the bathroom, I...'woke up' at the counter, the register. Just like any other work day."

Then she curses. "I'd better get down there until he leaves...keep me informed okay?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 3, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly's eyes widen at Cleo's question, and then again on seeing the bell.
> 
> She quickly nods.
> 
> ...



 Thessaly gets downstairs, the customer purchases a few books and goes on his way, but still the idea of missing so much time, perhaps gnaws at her.  That and that everything seems so ordinary, so boring, but the circumstances are anything but.

*Upsairs*

Cleo looks at the silver bell, “What is it?”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 4, 2007)

"I do believe it's a bell," Hal replies, declaring the obvious.

He does however give some thought to the matter, seeing if anything comes to him off the top of his head.

_Occult - 5 dice_


----------



## Aenion (Apr 4, 2007)

"That's what I figured so far as well," Morrigan replies dryly to Hal's statement, "I was copying the runes that are marked in it when I heard a crow cawing," she shows them her notes as she continues, "When I looked up I saw Winnie's reflection in the window. That's the second time I saw her reflection around the store, I have a feeling she's trying to warn us about something."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 4, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "I do believe it's a bell," Hal replies, declaring the obvious.
> 
> He does however give some thought to the matter, seeing if anything comes to him off the top of his head.
> 
> _Occult - 5 dice_



_Harlequin gets 1 success on the roll, and can detect one aspect of the artifact’s resonance_

“Thanks smart-ass,” Cleo chides, “I could not have figured that out, but I mean why does it give off such a feeling.   I mean I feel like that one little bell is the center of the universe, it gives me a sense of chill and wonder like… like nothing I have ever felt before.”

Harlequin continues to use his mage sight to pierce the veil that seems to enshroud this artifact.  It is powerful, a buzzing in his mind tells him this much.  It seems to have no connection to anything, and yet be connected to everything at once, like tendrils that start from nowhere and go everywhere.  

He knows one thing though, something this powerful, will attract interest.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 5, 2007)

Harlequin bites his lip and contemplates his findings.

"It's... confusing. It feels like it's connected to nothing and yet everything, as though in a sense it could actually be the center of the universe," Harlequin addresses Cymbeline's hunch on the bell.

"Cymbeline and I could feel this thing from downstairs. Who knows how far away other mages could detect this from? Others will come. We need to either find a secure place to keep it or get it into the hands of someone who can be trusted but is also powerful enough to protect it."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Cymbeline and I could feel this thing from downstairs. Who knows how far away other mages could detect this from? Others will come. We need to either find a secure place to keep it or get it into the hands of someone who can be trusted but is also powerful enough to protect it."



Cymbeline looks at the artifact, “Like put it in a safe?  I mean I know I am new at this; but do mages try and take this stuff from each other?  I am not sure who you would want to trust with it, and why did Gawain leave it with us then?”

Morrigan’s cell phone starts to ring, its Starbuck.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2007)

"A safe isn't going to be incredibly effective unless it also carries enchantments," Hal explains, "Although as far as mages taking things from each other... Well, when you gain the ability to break the laws of reality it can often be a case of 'who cares about those societal laws that lesser humans impose on one another?'. So simply taking can be seen as a path to getting what you want, and what most mages want is more power, so they sense this and maybe they'll be tempted."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2007)

Thessaly considers, then turns the sign in the window over, locks the door, and closes up the shop for the day. This was more important. That done, she races upstairs again.

"Guys, I think we should move to the sanctum. That's where we were when it happened, and Gawain's still missing. Maybe he's down there. Plus, it may be safe..."

She trails off on seeing the bell. "What's that?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "A safe isn't going to be incredibly effective unless it also carries enchantments," Hal explains, "Although as far as mages taking things from each other... Well, when you gain the ability to break the laws of reality it can often be a case of 'who cares about those societal laws that lesser humans impose on one another?'. So simply taking can be seen as a path to getting what you want, and what most mages want is more power, so they sense this and maybe they'll be tempted."



 Cymbeline frowns, “Well that is just not nice,” she shakes her head, “something like this is definitely going to bring the not so nice mages out of the woodwork.  Hal, what do you think we should do?  I mean you guys are the only mages… god that sounds weird, that I know.  I mean what if these bad guys come after me… my family…”

She takes a seat, “What if they try and kill us to take this thing?”


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She trails off on seeing the bell. "What's that?"



Cymbeline quips, "The mighty bell of doom."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 6, 2007)

"The..." Thessaly frowns and looks from Cymbeline to Harlequin to Morrigan and back.

"Why is there a mighty bell of doom in my house? Look...lets go down to the sanctum. Morrigan, you should answer your phone up here...they don't always work in the sanctum..."


----------



## Aenion (Apr 6, 2007)

"A gift from Gawain," Morrigan states simply with a shrug at Thess as she fishes her cellphone out of her bag, "Hello? Starbuck, how can I help you?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 6, 2007)

"I, er, suppose we should bring the bell with us?" Harlequin half-asked and half-suggested, looking hesitant about picking the object up.

Withdrawing a handkerchief from one of his pockets he carefully drapes it over the bell, but waits for Thess' verdict before actually touching it himself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 6, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "A gift from Gawain," Morrigan states simply with a shrug at Thess as she fishes her cellphone out of her bag, "Hello? Starbuck, how can I help you?"



Starbuck’s voice is somewhat halted and confused, “Umm, Morrigan… uh… okay like don’t think this is weird but you called me last night right?  Because alright, well this may sound crazy but l got this feeling I am missing a few days.  And I am just wondering if you remember anything since the last time we talked, did we get in contact?  I am totally freaking out here, I mean I lost two days, like I was sitting at my workstation and just bam… I could not remember anything except you calling me.”


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 7, 2007)

Thessaly eyes the bell and nods after a moment. "We can't just leave it up here. We'll have to take it with us." She hesitates, then adds, "There's a place in the sanctum that can hide things. Winnie made it to hide the Eyes of Salt. Maybe there's room to put this in there too."

She feels a chill as suddenly the question, _what if the Eyes aren't there anymore?_ courses down her spine. She thrusts it away. They'd deal with that when the time came. She didn't remember ever actually -getting- the artifact, after all...and she was fairly sure that if anyone but her tried reaching in there, there'd be consequences.

Still...the question dogs her as she watches Harlequin and the bell, while keeping an ear on Morrigan's side of the phone conversation.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 7, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly eyes the bell and nods after a moment. "We can't just leave it up here. We'll have to take it with us." She hesitates, then adds, "There's a place in the sanctum that can hide things. Winnie made it to hide the Eyes of Salt. Maybe there's room to put this in there too."



“Well if you have a safe place for this, then maybe we should hold onto it… I mean I don’t know any other mages but you guys, you are the only ones that I trust.  I mean if you trust me… I mean you all seem like friend, and I would like to part of that.  I just don’t want to want to be alone…” she trails off.

“Let’s get to the sanctum… what is a sanctum?” Cleo asks.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 8, 2007)

"A sanctum-" Harlequin cautiously picks up the bell, being careful not to let it ring.

He glances around, and assuming there are no ill effects continues, "-is a mage's or a cabal's main hangout, where they conduct most of their magical business."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 8, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> He glances around, and assuming there are no ill effects continues, "-is a mage's or a cabal's main hangout, where they conduct most of their magical business."



Cleo shrugs, “So what do you think the Bell of Doom does,” she smirks at the moniker, “okay I got that, so once we decide where to stash the artifact are we just going to leave it alone for the rest of our natural lives?  That seems like such a waste.   Maybe we can figure it out what it does, it can’t be too difficult it’s just a bell.”


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 8, 2007)

"You have a point...but there's safer things we can try before we just ring it," Thessaly says. "Spells we can try, and so on." She glances at Morrigan, then says, "Morrigan, we're gonna head downstairs...is everything alright?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 9, 2007)

"From what little I gleaned from my mage sight I have a vague idea of what it may be capable of," Hal says.

He was hunched over the bell while carrying it, seemingly protecting it and wary of disturbing it at the same time.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 10, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Starbuck’s voice is somewhat halted and confused, “Umm, Morrigan… uh… okay like don’t think this is weird but you called me last night right?  Because alright, well this may sound crazy but l got this feeling I am missing a few days.  And I am just wondering if you remember anything since the last time we talked, did we get in contact?  I am totally freaking out here, I mean I lost two days, like I was sitting at my workstation and just bam… I could not remember anything except you calling me.”




"We seem to be missing the last two days as well," Morrigan states matter of facly, "But I don't think we should discuss this over the phone. Can you come by the store? Or should we drop by later today?" she holds her hand over the speaker as she replies to Thess, "Go on ahead, I'll be right down. It looks like Starbuck is missing time as well."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 10, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "We seem to be missing the last two days as well," Morrigan states matter of facly, "But I don't think we should discuss this over the phone. Can you come by the store? Or should we drop by later today?" she holds her hand over the speaker as she replies to Thess, "Go on ahead, I'll be right down. It looks like Starbuck is missing time as well."



 "Frack... okay on my way over," Starbuck hangs up.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 10, 2007)

*The Sanctum*

Nothing seems out of place, everything is as it should be, at least to Thessaly’s eyes.  Cleopatra turns to Harlequin, “And what do you think this bell is capable of?”


----------



## Aenion (Apr 10, 2007)

_Piss!_ Morrigan curses to herself, she should have known Starbuck would be free to come over rightaway and she sure didn't want her to know about that bell yet even if she could help. She didn't trust Starbuck, well she didn't trust most people most of the time anyway so that wasn't really saying much.

She joins the others in the sanctum, "Starbuck is coming over here, she's missing two days as well, which makes me wonder if all Awakened in town might have been affected or possibly only those we had contact with. Either way whom- or whatever whiped our minds is bloody powerful."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 10, 2007)

Harlequin voices his theory on the way to the sanctum.

"What I saw, or felt rather, was that this bell was connected to nothing and everything at once. I theorise that through this bell it could be possible to establish artificial connections, or nullify existing connections, giving you a powerful advantage in regards to sympathetic magic. While I doubt I'm correct, I'm pretty sure it has something to do with sympathetic connections, or the manipulation thereof."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 10, 2007)

Thessaly looks spooked at Morrigan's revelation, but seizes on Harlequin's analysis.

"Could that be it?" she demands. "I mean...if it's connected to everything, maybe that's how this was done! You make a spell to wipe away two days of memory...by itself that shouldn't be too hard...then you use the bell to establish sympathetic links to whoever you want. Then cast the spell through the bell."

She pales a little. "But if it's really connected to -everything- then you could use a spell to affect...jesus. Okay. Okay...hold on a second."

Thessaly goes to the little hidey-hole where the Eyes of Salt are, or were, and fishes around inside to see if that artifact is still there.


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 10, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly goes to the little hidey-hole where the Eyes of Salt are, or were, and fishes around inside to see if that artifact is still there.



The hidey hole opens easily for Thessaly and inside is the artifact still neatly wrapped up.  Cymbeline crouches down to look, “Is that the Eyes of Salt?”


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 11, 2007)

She nods, and reaches in to get the artifact out. "Yeah. I was half expecting it to be gone."

At the last moment, she hesitates, then stops...leaving the Eyes in the hidey hole.

"Wait...just everyone wait. This is too weird. How can I be sure I'm not the only one under a spell here? What if my...my perceptions are being altered, and I'm being manipulated into taking this out? How can I tell what's real and what's not?"


----------



## Aenion (Apr 11, 2007)

Morrigan nods at Thess, "That's definitely a possibility. That would mean Gawain wiped our memories, but then why? If he wanted to help us investigate the Eyes of Salt, why erase all memory of the past two days afterwards? If we even studied them over the passed few days. Why leave such a powerful item like the bell behind?"

She frowns as Thess reveals the hiding place of the Eyes to them, "As much as I'd like to study them, I agree with you. I'm not sure I want Starbuck to know about the bell nor the Eyes yet," she looks at Hal at this, curious what the Guardian thinks on the matter, "In any case I'd like to ask the one person we can trust to give us an honest answer, but I'd like your permission first Thess. I'd like to summon Winnie, I have a feeling she's trying to tell us something and I want to know what it is."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 12, 2007)

The Guardian of the Veil set the 'Bell of Doom' down by Thessaly as she inspected the resting place of the Eyes.

"We should definitely keep our metaphorical cards close to our proverbial chests," Harlequin agreed with the Arrow's perspective, disgression was critical, "And Thess, if you're worried about being compelled to take them out, just don't. It would be better for us to conduct our activities when we felt secure rather than right in the wake of such a severe security compromise."

Taking a few moments to wander about the sanctum a little, Harlequin cast a critical eye over things using his mage sight.

Once satisfied he meandered over to something comfortable and plonked himself into it, "Tell me off if I've asked this before, but who's this Starbuck?

"And by the by, someone with a better eye than I for changes in the magical makeup of this sanctum should look around for potential problems. Don't want to have any gifts surprising us at inconveniant times."

Hal silently scolded himself for not making such checks as soon as he got into the sanctum, but later was better than never.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 16, 2007)

"Starbuck would be the 'leader' of the local Free Council cabal, if you can call her a leader..." Morrigan states, a measure of contempt in her otherwise neutral voice, "We helped her out after she had a falling out with a member over Star Wars... It turned out he had come under the control of one of his inner demons."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 16, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "Starbuck would be the 'leader' of the local Free Council cabal, if you can call her a leader..." Morrigan states, a measure of contempt in her otherwise neutral voice, "We helped her out after she had a falling out with a member over Star Wars... It turned out he had come under the control of one of his inner demons."



 "What the hell does Star Wars have to do with magic?" Cleo asks.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2007)

Harlequin goes to answer, but then realises he can't make any connections between the two either.

"What does magic have to do with Star Wars?" Hal asks, putting Cleo's question in reverse, "Is it a comparison between magic and the force?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 17, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Harlequin goes to answer, but then realises he can't make any connections between the two either.
> 
> "What does magic have to do with Star Wars?" Hal asks, putting Cleo's question in reverse, "Is it a comparison between magic and the force?"



Cleo smirks, “Well I guess, but Star Wars is stupid anyway, about as bad as like that Star Trek crap, probably worse.  Well we can worry about her later, what are we going to do about his bell, I really don’t think telling anyone is a good idea.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 17, 2007)

"But I like Star Wars..." Hal says quietly, in a mock-dejected way.

"Although, yeah, we should just put the bell in the bag with the eyes. Seeing as the bag does a decent job of concealing the eyes it's our best bet for the bell, at least until we can do some research."


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 17, 2007)

Thessaly nods and stows the bell away with the Eyes, moving it gently so as not to ring it.

"I met Starbuck...she seems okay. A little eccentric, but who isn't? Oh! I'd better go let her in."

She scrambles to her feet and hastily trots up to the store level to go to the front door and let Starbuck in.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 17, 2007)

Morrigan shrugs at Hal and Cleo, "They were using Star Wars as a possible allegory of Awakening. A thorough waste of time in my opinion and definitely not worth fighting over."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 18, 2007)

Harlequin chuckles and appears to give the idea a little thought, "Awakening, eh? Whatever helps pass the time."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 24, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Harlequin chuckles and appears to give the idea a little thought, "Awakening, eh? Whatever helps pass the time."



 “Sounds kind of fruity to me,” Cleopatra smirks.

*Upstairs*

Thessaly can see Starbuck’s car pull up out front, a Hybrid Honda Civic.  She waves at the window, as she walks up.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 24, 2007)

Thessaly unlocks the door and waves Starbuck in, looking around. 

"Come on, come in! The others are inside."

Once inside and the door locked, Thessaly leads Starbuck down to the sanctum.


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 24, 2007)

"This must be Starbuck," Hal relactantly rises from his seat as Thess and her guest descend the stairs. 

He had become comfortable, and the presence of the unknown woman reminded him that he was still missing time. Had he met this woman during the time he had lost?

Meandering over to the new face he extends a hand to shake, "Name's Harlequin, but Hal suffices."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 25, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Meandering over to the new face he extends a hand to shake, "Name's Harlequin, but Hal suffices."



Starbuck shakes it, she is average height, average looks, and a little on the thick side in plain jeans and a t-shirt that reads, ‘I roll on 20’s’ and has a picture of a twenty sided dice underneath the slogan.

“Okay so Hal right?  I guess you must be in the know.  And who is…” she looks at Cleopatra.

“Cleopatra, I’m a friend,” Cleo replies.

“Nice to meet you, well being here you must be in the know too.  Cool, so yeah I was telling Morrigan on the phone, I think I lost a few days.  I am freaking out because I thought maybe some Guardian bastards put a hex on me with their old school magic’s, but then finding out you guys had a similar issue I was at ease.  But hell it’s probably a Guardian’s fault anyway.”

“Freaking jerks parading around masks…” she laughs at her own joke.


----------



## Shayuri (Apr 25, 2007)

"Okay...well, finding out it wasn't just us doesn't make ME feel better," Thessaly says.

"What kind of magic could DO that? Not just us, but you too...and who knows how many other mages? We have to find out what happened in those days. Starbuck, what's the last thing you remember? What time was it, about?"

She looks around, "Also, is anyone here any good at mind magic?"


----------



## Festy_Dog (Apr 25, 2007)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> “Nice to meet you, well being here you must be in the know too. Cool, so yeah I was telling Morrigan on the phone, I think I lost a few days. I am freaking out because I thought maybe some Guardian bastards put a hex on me with their old school magic’s, but then finding out you guys had a similar issue I was at ease. But hell it’s probably a Guardian’s fault anyway.”
> 
> “Freaking jerks parading around masks…” she laughs at her own joke.



Harlequin chuckles at the joke, "Can't argue with that. Nice shirt by the way."

He smiled genuinely, as he actually agreed with Starbuck's assessment. That and the shirt reminded him of his not-so-distant university days. It did indeed take a jerk to do a jerk's job, and Hal was not a fan of sugar-coating his choice of allegiance. He did however have some sense of discretion, and decided a failure to mention his order would do well for the sake of maintaining good communication in the short term.



			
				Shayuri said:
			
		

> She looks around, "Also, is anyone here any good at mind magic?"



Hal raises a hand at the mention of mind arcana.

"It's my personal favourite," Hal's hypocracy of stadards versus practice concerning the matter niggled at him when he said that, "And I looked for traces of mind magic shortly before, but didn't get anything. However mind magic, or possibly time, seem the most likely culprits so I'd be willing to try again."

Mention of the bell was also omitted.


----------



## Aenion (Apr 26, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Hal raises a hand at the mention of mind arcana.
> 
> "It's my personal favourite," Hal's hypocracy of stadards versus practice concerning the matter niggled at him when he said that, "And I looked for traces of mind magic shortly before, but didn't get anything. However mind magic, or possibly time, seem the most likely culprits so I'd be willing to try again."
> 
> Mention of the bell was also omitted.




"I haven't sensed anything to be off either, other than that everything seems normal, maybe even a bit too normal. But I'm afraid I lack expertise in either area," Morrigan cuts in, "Starbuck, do you have security cameras at the planetarium? Or do you know of any other surveillance devices in public areas? Maybe we can use them to track our own movements over the past few days."


----------



## Tokiwong (Apr 27, 2007)

Aenion said:
			
		

> "I haven't sensed anything to be off either, other than that everything seems normal, maybe even a bit too normal. But I'm afraid I lack expertise in either area," Morrigan cuts in, "Starbuck, do you have security cameras at the planetarium? Or do you know of any other surveillance devices in public areas? Maybe we can use them to track our own movements over the past few days."



 Starbuck smacks her head, "I totally spaced on that, good call girl."


----------



## Shayuri (May 2, 2007)

"Okay..." Thessaly says, "But something's still missing. Gawain. We still haven't seen him or heard from him, which seems odd. Now we were all down here when it happened...um, except Starbuck... Maybe if he somehow avoided it, he would have left a note or...something..."

She starts hunting around the Sanctum, just in case.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 3, 2007)

"Perhaps he just hasn't got back yet from wherever he found himself after coming back to his senses?" Hal put forward an idea, "After all, how far can a person get in a couple of days?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 3, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> "Perhaps he just hasn't got back yet from wherever he found himself after coming back to his senses?" Hal put forward an idea, "After all, how far can a person get in a couple of days?"



 Starbuck looks puzzled, “Who is Gawain and what does he have to do with this missing time business?  I am assuming he is in the know, but you think a single mage as the power to make several awakened forget what happened over two days?  That is pretty damn ridiculous.”


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 9, 2007)

"Gawain didn't tell me much in the short time he was here. I had hoped to question him over a couple of things. There were still things I wanted to know, if he could tell me," Harlequin admitted, "He was with the Mysterium, so it could be wise to check in with the local Mysterium in case he went to his order for assistance following the loss of time. He said he only needed a few days of sanctuary, I hope he's still here somewhere.

"On top of that I wouldn't mind hearing some news on those Banishers, and what was done about them in the past couple of days."


----------



## Aenion (May 9, 2007)

"Actually Gawain didn't really tell us anything, other than that he knew Winnie," Morrigan speaks up, she was having a hard time resisting rolling her eyes whenever Starbuck resorted to slang, "I have a feeling he is behind, or at least involved in, our loss of time in some way or another. If we do speak to the Mysterium I suggest we keep silent on our loss of time. Last thing we need is some scholar snooping around. We should also look into securing the store better."


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 17, 2007)

Hal nodded as he took in Morrigan's words, "Alrighty then. Starbuck, would you know how we can arrange a meeting with the Mysterium here in town?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 17, 2007)

Festy_Dog said:
			
		

> Hal nodded as he took in Morrigan's words, "Alrighty then. Starbuck, would you know how we can arrange a meeting with the Mysterium here in town?"



 "Yeah," she shrugs, "I can make that happen.  But I am going with."

She pulls out her phone, heading upstairs.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 18, 2007)

Harlequin nodded acceptingly, and wondered how Starbuck would react when she eventually found out he was a Guardian. It was an amusing line of thought, and brought a smile to Hal's face.

"I'm going to get changed and freshen up. Can't be looking too dishevelled when trying to make friends," and he disappears up the stairs into the store.


----------



## Festy_Dog (May 26, 2007)

"Well you lot are pretty quiet," Harlequin came back down the stairs in a different outfit.

The effort he invested into his appearance was a quality he shared with most Mastigos. He took a seat and looked over his colleagues in turn.

"Lost in thought are we? I must admit we have a number of things on our communal plate at present. Time loss aside, is there anything that's weighing upon your minds?"


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2007)

(OOC - Gah! I totally missed this thread! My apologies to everyone! Lost track of the thread while I was out of town.)

Thessaly looks at Harlequin, then at the others, a little forlornly. "It's just, the more I think about it, the scarier it gets. I thought I was decently careful...and then something like this happens and suddenly I realize I was wide open all along. I think this must be how...a goldfish raised in a tank must feel when it first sees a shark, you know? I didn't know how -big- things could get."

She nods at Morrigan. "So I guess securing the store's a good idea, in addition to all the other good ideas. How do we do it?"


----------



## Aenion (May 29, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> (OOC - Gah! I totally missed this thread! My apologies to everyone! Lost track of the thread while I was out of town.)
> 
> Thessaly looks at Harlequin, then at the others, a little forlornly. "It's just, the more I think about it, the scarier it gets. I thought I was decently careful...and then something like this happens and suddenly I realize I was wide open all along. I think this must be how...a goldfish raised in a tank must feel when it first sees a shark, you know? I didn't know how -big- things could get."
> 
> She nods at Morrigan. "So I guess securing the store's a good idea, in addition to all the other good ideas. How do we do it?"




Morrigan looks up at Thess, "How do we do it? I'd start off with some mundain means of security. I'd like to install surveillance cameras to monitor the store and decent anti-burglary lock on the frontdoor, that should be enough to keep most people from snooping around where they shouldn't. Of course that won't do much against one of our kind or any other being that goes bump in the night," she frowns, she was about to step on less familiar turf, "We should look into setting up wards. I honestly don't have much practice with these. Maybe Hal has more expertise in this matter."


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 4, 2007)

Thessaly nods, then looks around at the others.

"Alright. Lets start with meeting the Mysterium and seeing what we can find out there. We've got a lot of questions about a lot of things. Try not to reveal TOO much though, by asking. For one thing, I think it's a bad idea to start spreading around the idea that there's weird artifacts in the store. Like Morrigan says, it's just not secure enough. That means, even in asking about those artifacts, we need to be careful not to show our hands."

She nods, then calls up, "Starbuck, are you about ready?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> She nods, then calls up, "Starbuck, are you about ready?"



Starbuck calls back down, “Yeah I was able to pull some strings, but I am going to warn you, these guys are serious power players.  Well they would like to think so,” she says with a poke of her head into the room.  “So all that remains is whose ride are we talking?”


----------



## Aenion (Jun 7, 2007)

"I'd prefer to keep the Mysterium as much in the dark as possible, once they find out we have something of interest we won't be able to hide much of anything for very long," Morrigan says as she walks up the stairs, "I'll drive."


----------



## Festy_Dog (Jun 15, 2007)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> Thessaly looks at Harlequin, then at the others, a little forlornly. "It's just, the more I think about it, the scarier it gets. I thought I was decently careful...and then something like this happens and suddenly I realize I was wide open all along. I think this must be how...a goldfish raised in a tank must feel when it first sees a shark, you know? I didn't know how -big- things could get."



"Nature of the work I suppose," Hal says nonchalantly, although he too was still reeling in his own head.

He was trying to get his head around ways in which his head could have been messed with in this way. Admittedly, Hal thought the exercise comparable to using diagnostic software to analyse itself for problems when the extent to which the software in use is compromised is unknown.



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> Morrigan looks up at Thess, "How do we do it? I'd start off with some mundain means of security. I'd like to install surveillance cameras to monitor the store and decent anti-burglary lock on the frontdoor, that should be enough to keep most people from snooping around where they shouldn't. Of course that won't do much against one of our kind or any other being that goes bump in the night," she frowns, she was about to step on less familiar turf, "We should look into setting up wards. I honestly don't have much practice with these. Maybe Hal has more expertise in this matter."



"Not really, sorry. I'm more like public relations than security."



			
				Aenion said:
			
		

> "I'd prefer to keep the Mysterium as much in the dark as possible, once they find out we have something of interest we won't be able to hide much of anything for very long," Morrigan says as she walks up the stairs, "I'll drive."



Hal glances to Starback at the top of the stairs, wondering if she heard Morrigan mention that the occupants of the Monkey's Paw have something of interest hidden away.


----------

